# Have you seen the prices of yarn on Ebay???



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I was bored last night and giving my hands a rest from crocheting so I got online and was checking out Ebay...I was shocked to see the prices of yarn!!!...and not only that but the shipping!!!!! There was one woman on there who was selling Red Heart yarn...the same stuff I pay $2.33 for at Walmart...starting out at $4.99 or Buy It Now for $9.99!!!!....I'm sorry but I just can't take advantage of people like that...I'd never be able to sleep!!! And some people were charging $10 to $15 for shipping!!!! That's outrageous!!!!! I'm handicapped and can't walk and most places don't have the motorized carts that I need to shop...that's why I usually buy my yarn at Walmart. I was looking online to see if I could find some nice yarn to work with. (I've seen what people mean by working with natural fibers opposed to the acrylics....BIG difference!!!...HUGE!!!!....LOL) But I guess if I want to buy online I'll go to joanns.com or the name brand sites.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like to buy from the yarn sites (Red Heart - Lion Brand - etc. and get their bargain sale prices. I usually buy enough to avoid shipping. For me, this is the most economical way to buy what I need and not going into a yarn shop where I end up with some "emotional" buys.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

You are so right Phoenix about how some think nothing of 'fleecing' the public on ebay. I've bought lots of yarn on the UK ebay site, but from personal sellers selling their own stash, and have had many bargains. But sadly had to stop buying as I literally have no where else to STASH IT anymore. I even have two big T-J-MAX bags full in my living room, which is mostly thanks to my best friend over in New York, who has twice sent me loads from over there that she thought I would love..........and she was so right. Leonora.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

I also buy online but I have found as you all have that Ebay isn't the best place to buy yarn, I am finding that KnitPicks, and Herrschners are both good places. Neither one of them really rocks you for the shipping.
Not to long ago I sold six prom gowns and about 8 skirts and misc. other pieces of clothing on ebay. I started the bidding at $15.00 and they sold for $15.00 plus the lady had to pay for the shipping, I must say she got the deal of the century. She did have to spend about $23.00 to ship and I think the total cost for the shippping was about 14 cents less, I guesstimated on the shipping with a bathroom scale. When you do look at Ebay look for lots of yarn, like from an estate sale, that's were you can save. And usually not be ripped off.


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

I use to be an eBay seller. I was shocked at how much some sellers charged for shipping. I had a shipping calculator on each item I sold so buyers were only charged actual shipping charges. You don't see that on eBay very often now. I would rather buy from an online retailer such as Red Heart, Bernat, or some of the others. You know you're getting the 'real' thing that way and their shipping charges are much lower.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Have you checked out Knit Picks? I often search online for yarns just to end up back there for the best price and quality of natural fiber yarns--love that site, and if your order totals $50, shipping is free. I tend to "save up" until I am sure I can get the free shipping. They're usually pretty fast at filling orders, too. For acrylics, you might try Joanns or Mary Maxim online (I seem to remember their yarn is fairly reasonable, though I always check shipping to make sure it's not putting me "over the top" with my budget). You can sign up for coupons via email, too; Joanns sends me those pretty regularly and they do have good yarn sales.

One of the problems I've noticed lately with shipping is that the prices at the P.O. have jumped again--even that small flat rate box went up about .35 recently. I am starting to think it would be cheaper in the long run to move closer to my kids than keep sending them boxes! So, I do sympathize with sellers who have to ship, but that does seem excessive.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I was an Ebay seller at one time also....and I always tried to be fair on the shipping...in fact, I lost money on shipping a few times. LOL. I'm going to check out all the wonderful sites you guys have shared with me. Thanks to all. 

I also have bags and bags of new skeins and started but as yet unfinished projects. LOL. Right now I share a bedroom with my 9 year old grandson and my 2 grand daughters aged 6 and 2 are in here more often than not LOL....but they are in the process of adding a room on so very soon I'll have my own bedroom!!! LOL....now I just need to get a shelf system or something similar to store my yarn. Right now the bags are stowed under my desk and get in the way when I get online. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a suggestion about storing yarn--those under bed boxes are great! I can get quite a few skeins in one.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I try to stay away from Ebay I'd rather help stores in my area


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have a suggestion about storing yarn--those under bed boxes are great! I can get quite a few skeins in one.


That's a great idea!...thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think http://www.deramores.com has free shipping also.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think http://www.deramores.com has free shipping also.


Thanks!...I'm checking it out right now!!!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i buy from ebay but i watch who i buy from, recently i bought silk/ wool blend and with shipping i paid about $2 per 50 gm ball, i buy from yarn pardice and one from chili which is shipped from flordia great buys for yarn i could never before buy its not in my budget, but i do buy local 4 big name brands and it arived before some thing sent from n.y.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

I have found some great buys on ebay,mainly orphan balls of yarn that are cheap,and good to mix up ala jane thornley.I bought 2 skeins of rowan chunky for $6 each,thought i might use it in a bigger project nearly fell over when it was $16.60 a ball at deramores.
I bought 11 balls of caron from herschenners,postage to oz,$9.95 for the box weighed 5 puounds,all other US stores i tried went from $30 to $55, more than the yarn!!!
You guys in the US are used to low priced stores and lots of choice,gotta take what we can get in OZ!!!


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I use to buy yarn from Ebay just last year and found some real bargins but now it seems it is all either over priced or shipping is a rip-off. I also can't get out very much so I buy all my yarn from online stores. I have yet to be disappointed. I just check often and buy only when the yarn is on sale.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I get out to Walmart every so often and buy yarn but I'm getting SOOO over the feel of their synthetic or acrylic yarns....bought a skein of beautiful orange but it is so coarse and just plain yucky to handle!!!...I can't even work with it! When I went to the doctor Monday I had my daughter stop at a Big Lots store...they had a wheelchair there and I learned how to wheel myself all over the store in it. LOL. I found some very soft yarn for a very reasonable price but was short on funds so didn't get as much as I wanted. I go back to the doctor Nov. 7th so I'll pick up more then!! I want to work with the softer yarns and the alpacas and cashmeres but who can afford it???...LOL.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Phoenix, I often find nice wool, wool blends and other nice natural yarns at online stores for the same price or less than the Walmart yarn. I like acrylics for some projects but I also really enjoy trying all sorts of yarns.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My only problem is I'm on a very limited income so I really can't afford to pay much....but I'm finding lots of good sites thanks to you guys!!!


----------



## Owlie (Sep 19, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> My only problem is I'm on a very limited income so I really can't afford to pay much....but I'm finding lots of good sites thanks to you guys!!!


Try Goodwill stores Phoenix, they usually have good bargains on yarn.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

As soon as I can afford to buy a wheelchair and can get around better, I sure will!!!...The thing is, I should have bought a wheelchair first....my insurance bought me a very nice walker with a seat and everything but, as the arthritis progressed and my knees got worse, I can't walk very far even with the walker. So, I found one of those motorized scooters...it was practically brand new...one of the employees had run it into something while moving it and scraped the paint on the bumper...so I got it real cheap...$450.00.....but to buy the thing to attach to your car to transport it and have it installed is, like, $1200.00!!!...so...I only take it when I absolutely have to. My daughter takes it apart and loads it in the back of her SUV...but it's still heavy! So...now I'm looking for a wheelchair....and, because I'm a large lady, just ANY wheelchair won't do.....so......


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

....and, as you can tell, I LIKE to talk...or in this case...TYPE!!!...LOL


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i just bought4 skiens of wool silk and casmere $12 including shiping i can't do that at any yarn store the closest is 50 miles and shes very high, i worked in lys and i could not have bought it then at her prices, she told me they and her freind priced high to give the real knitters piroty


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

"Real" knitters?????....as opposed to WHAT???...FAKE knitters????....That just SUX!!!....totally not fair!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

You know, I always thought my local yarn shop was high in price until I saw those prices online with the shipping. I think I'm going to start buying locally and keep the dollars right here in my own community. And if I order something online, they don't give me personalized service, help me with a knitting question, wind up my skein for me, or offer me a cup of coffee like Phyllis at my LYS does.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Isis said:


> I try to stay away from Ebay I'd rather help stores in my area


_IF_ I were buying yarn from anywhere *but* a second-hand store, I would not buy it from any LYS in Montreal. If you think eBay sellers jack up the price, you haven't seen the prices in the LYS near me.
I admit to being an occasional eBay buyer, but the only time I bought yarn - it wasn't even yarn; it was Speed-Cro-Sheen (#3 cotton crochet thread). I know it well, so I had no qualms. No way I buy any yarn I'm not familiar with without handling it first!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Your absolutely right!...I learned that lesson in a round about way....I actually picked up that skein of orange yarn and put it in my basket...then again to put it on the counter to pay for it....but it wasn't until I actually pulled some yarn out and began to crochet that I felt the courseness of it....it sounds weird but when I run a strand through my fingers it sets me off...kind of like fingernails on a chalkboard...LOL...from now on IF I buy yarn online, it will be a brand I have used and like....unless it's really cool looking and cheap...LOL...then I might try it.


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

I have never bought yarn online but also try to support my local stores to help keep them in business, especially when they have coupons for discounts. But I do realize that some people dont live near stores like JoAnn Fabrics or Michaels so it is more convenient to go online. About a month ago I went into JoAnn Fabrics and was stunned at how the price of yarn and material had gone up. It was outrageous! Glad I have a major stash to work from but we all end up having to get a certain color or quantity to work on a new project. My boys called me a hoarder as they watch the program about hoarders but they just do that to tease me. They donot realize that I consider myself a fiber artist, and I need my supplies! Sounds like a good excuse to me. There used to be a thing called, "YARNOHOLICS!" I admit to being one! Dolly


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Smileys here in new york city has regular sales at a hotel in midtown. However I think hey also have on-line sales, I do not know about the shipping, but they have a lot of choices, you may want to check them out.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I was bored last night and giving my hands a rest from crocheting so I got online and was checking out Ebay...I was shocked to see the prices of yarn!!!...and not only that but the shipping!!!!! There was one woman on there who was selling Red Heart yarn...the same stuff I pay $2.33 for at Walmart...starting out at $4.99 or Buy It Now for $9.99!!!!....I'm sorry but I just can't take advantage of people like that...I'd never be able to sleep!!! And some people were charging $10 to $15 for shipping!!!! That's outrageous!!!!! I'm handicapped and can't walk and most places don't have the motorized carts that I need to shop...that's why I usually buy my yarn at Walmart. I was looking online to see if I could find some nice yarn to work with. (I've seen what people mean by working with natural fibers opposed to the acrylics....BIG difference!!!...HUGE!!!!....LOL) But I guess if I want to buy online I'll go to joanns.com or the name brand sites.


Try Webs online, they have nice yarn at reasonable prices, but I haven't ordered in a while so I'm not sure about shipping. Also Elann online. Webs has a catalog as well as patterenworks that you can request. But also as someone else suggested here Knit Picks is also good and they too have a catalog. Sarah


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

kiffer said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I was bored last night and giving my hands a rest from crocheting so I got online and was checking out Ebay...I was shocked to see the prices of yarn!!!...and not only that but the shipping!!!!! There was one woman on there who was selling Red Heart yarn...the same stuff I pay $2.33 for at Walmart...starting out at $4.99 or Buy It Now for $9.99!!!!....I'm sorry but I just can't take advantage of people like that...I'd never be able to sleep!!! And some people were charging $10 to $15 for shipping!!!! That's outrageous!!!!! I'm handicapped and can't walk and most places don't have the motorized carts that I need to shop...that's why I usually buy my yarn at Walmart. I was looking online to see if I could find some nice yarn to work with. (I've seen what people mean by working with natural fibers opposed to the acrylics....BIG difference!!!...HUGE!!!!....LOL) But I guess if I want to buy online I'll go to joanns.com or the name brand sites.
> ...


What are the web addresses for the two sites you mentioned. I usually use KnitPicks online and Hobby Lobby , Joanns and Michaels with coupon in town and sometimes my LYS. I just read in our newspaper we are getting a new LYS by Thanksgiving. I am going to try that out too.


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> As soon as I can afford to buy a wheelchair and can get around better, I sure will!!!...The thing is, I should have bought a wheelchair first....my insurance bought me a very nice walker with a seat and everything but, as the arthritis progressed and my knees got worse, I can't walk very far even with the walker. So, I found one of those motorized scooters...it was practically brand new...one of the employees had run it into something while moving it and scraped the paint on the bumper...so I got it real cheap...$450.00.....but to buy the thing to attach to your car to transport it and have it installed is, like, $1200.00!!!...so...I only take it when I absolutely have to. My daughter takes it apart and loads it in the back of her SUV...but it's still heavy! So...now I'm looking for a wheelchair....and, because I'm a large lady, just ANY wheelchair won't do.....so......


Phoenix, Talk to your dr. about getting the wheelchair. If you are old enough for Medicare, they are mostly covered. I just got one because, like you, the arthritic knees make mobility a real problem if I leave my house.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

and i thought items sold on e bay were cheaper. how wrong clould i be.. :?:


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I often buy on-line from a variety of sites, but last time I looked on Ebay I thought the wool was more expensive than my local, one person, limited stock "craft" shop. Also the postage seems to be rather high, the sellers always state "first class" postage, but in fact sometimes it is cheaper to send via ordinary parcel post.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I was bored last night and giving my hands a rest from crocheting so I got online and was checking out Ebay...I was shocked to see the prices of yarn!!!...and not only that but the shipping!!!!! There was one woman on there who was selling Red Heart yarn...the same stuff I pay $2.33 for at Walmart...starting out at $4.99 or Buy It Now for $9.99!!!!....I'm sorry but I just can't take advantage of people like that...I'd never be able to sleep!!! And some people were charging $10 to $15 for shipping!!!! That's outrageous!!!!! I'm handicapped and can't walk and most places don't have the motorized carts that I need to shop...that's why I usually buy my yarn at Walmart. I was looking online to see if I could find some nice yarn to work with. (I've seen what people mean by working with natural fibers opposed to the acrylics....BIG difference!!!...HUGE!!!!....LOL) But I guess if I want to buy online I'll go to joanns.com or the name brand sites.


Yeah, I discovered that a long time ago. There is no "good" yarn store where I live and until I moved here I always worked with very expensive yar. Now I have discovered that Vanna's Choice is really quite good and I love JoAnn's Fabric Sensations Boucle for garter stitch scarves, jackets and afghans. Just don't try to do anything other than garter stitch. Even stockinette, only because it doesn't really show a right or wrong side so why bother?

Do you order online? I have found Knitting Warehouse has good prices. I have ordered a lot of Lion Brand Amazing from them. Michael's and JoAnn's sometimes has it on sale but generally the prices are better at Knitting Warehouse.

If you haven't tried JoAnn's Sensations yet, try it next week. The HUGE skein (11 oz) is on sale for $6.99. Usually it's $9.99 which I think is still very cheap for this ball of yarn which seems to go on forever.

Happy knitting!


----------



## Renata (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Phoenix
I fully agree with you, regarding the price of wool and patterns on e Bay, but a freind of mine, who used to be a seller on E Bay, said the seller fees that are being charged,no longer make it viable, for an individual person selling goods, only to increase postage/shipping,which people are not prepared to pay, I just buy from my local shops, which are more reasonable.
Renata


----------



## cap (Mar 15, 2011)

the very best place to buy yarn is WEBS.com.....go to the sale section and be sure to check out "grandpa's attic"...top line yarns often for less than the stuff at walmart and joanns......i feel like a spokesman for them but cannot help it....and by the way, they offer big discounts on regular priced yarns and free shipping after buying a certain amount......let me know what you think!!


----------



## xileenie (Aug 17, 2011)

I live in Massachusetts and we have a giant yarn shop that has wonderful yarn to choose from with a discount on most skeins if you buy several. Also all sorts of knitting needles and other interesting merchandise too. The name is Webs and the link is: http://www.yarn.com/
I hope that helps


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

I am not an adept handknitter and learned from a teacher in high school who took an interest in us students who used to watch her handknit. She taught us garter stitch to start and I have found it to be a major staple also. Then I got into knitting machnes and never looked back but hand knitting has its plusses as knitting machines dont do everything but almost everything. And UR right there is no right or wrong side! Thanks for the advice on yarn purchases I do like the Vanna brand of yarns also but everyone has their own taste with regard to what yarns they want to work with. I have graduated and grown to like part wools in some yarns and love Wooleze by Lion Brand which is an Acrylic, Wool and Polyester Blend with just the right small amount of wool, I think like 19 %. Try it, U'll like it!


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone else in the UK...
Are there ANY reasonably priced shops to buy wool?
I've pretty much explored Poundstretcher

What is really heartbreaking is that I have masses of wool, but it's all stuck in France, and I can't afford to go and get it back


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Go to Smiley'syarns You can buy lion brand chunky for 99 cents


----------



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

Three good websites:

www.smileys.com
www.knitpicks.com
www.yarn.com

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

If I am looking for a specific yarn online I type the name into my search engine and then compare all the prices. Sometimes, I can find some good deals on ebay for the yarn but other times it maybe another site. I am currently making a wave blanket that my daughter asked for and she asked if I could use the yarn in the pattern. It was the Blue Alpac Cotton. I shopped around and found it for $3 less per hank by taking my time to research the different sites. I bought one extra hank so that I did not have to pay for shipping and we all know I can find some use for the extra yarn.


----------



## xileenie (Aug 17, 2011)

I have another suggestion that maybe helpful to some people and it is the Freecycle Network. http://www.freecycle.org/

I belong to a knitting group that meets every Weds. morning with the purpose of knitting items for our Church Holiday Fair and other places too. We make prayer shawls, chemo caps, baby blankets, lap robes, hats, scarfs and mittens.

This year we have again adopted a third grade class to knit hats as Christmas gifts.

Last year we did the same thing and we received such cute letters that the children wrote to us as a thank you. We were glad to do it.

We buy yarn but receive lots of donations from people in our town who are aware of what we do. The above link will hook you up with a network of people in your area who may have perfectly good yarn that they no longer need. All items are free, you just have to pick them up and in some cases they will deliver them to you.

It is a way to keep stuff out of landfills and put to a good use. This program is nationwide but some areas are better served than others.

You can make your request and people who can help you will contact you. In this area it is a common practice to put the merchandise outside-and they just pick it up or drop it off without any contact. Just like any other internet site, please be careful with who you dealing with.

Also, please be aware that if you are allergic to cats, some of the yarn may have had that exposure. Other than that this is a very good way of recycling yarn.


----------



## Deeds (May 10, 2011)

Here in the UK the cost of postage has increased since the beginning of the year by 20% value added tax. I have bought wool on ebay but tend to watch for those selling bags of mixed stuff rather than individual balls. I refuse to bid on items with high postage.


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

I buy all my pure wool from Bendigo Woolen Mills in Victoria Australia, it is great to work with and prices are very reasonable at $10 to $16 a 200 gram ball or cone, also thoughout the year they bring out a range of one off offers, at very good prices.
The shipping is free in Australia when you purchase over $35 worth of yarn, you need to ask about the shipping for your country.


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

Uh oh!

This is brilliant....but could get expensive!

I shall have to rein myself in.... oooohhhh yummy yarns

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm a member of the freecyle netwok and I frequently freecylce leftover yarns and patterns that have threatened to take over my house. Freecycle is international.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have bought yarn from Joann Fabrics online. What I like about their site is it will tell you how much more you can buy before the shipping rate goes up to the next level. This way you can maximize your cost.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

We don't have a yarn shop in our town, but I have easy access to JoAnn's and a WalMart. Found some pretty good deals in both places.

But my preference is to go directly to the manufacturer. Bernat's and Paton's are favorites with me. Their yarn is great quality, and the prices plus shipping are within reason.

I have seen some of the ebay yarn 'deals' from time to time. I agree, they are mostly outrageously expensive. 

In defense of ebay, however, I will say that I have purchased quite a few complete sets of bamboo knitting needles at VERY good prices, and sometimes with free shipping. The best deal I found (so far) was the set of circular bamboo needles, 50 cm (19 1/2 inches) in length, sizes 0-15. They were only $ .99 plus $ 9.99 shipping. At first I was skeptical about the quality, because the price was so low and they came directly from Shanghai, China. WOW! was I surprised to find they are every bit as good as Clover's Takumi needles, which are made in Japan. 

Long story short, I prefer ebay shopping for some knitting supplies, but steer clear of ebay when it comes to buying yarn. I prefer the manufacturer's website. Anyway, that's my two cents' worth.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Herrschners online and catalog I find great prices and the shipping is very fair. My mother had some yarn that she purchased at ac Moore and they no longer carried it so I looked it up on the herrschners site and they carried the right color. She received it by USPS in about four or five days. They have great Clearence yarn as well, some as much as 80% off reg. price.


----------



## sizrhpy70 (Jul 1, 2011)

if you really want to save money on yarn, buy only what you need for the project you are working on. stash is money spent. kinda like an inventory, it isn't money you can credit until you use it. save money and live simply. :-D


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I hear ya there" I have recently started sending my grandchildren gift cards with money in them. they seem to prefer that anyway and I don't wind up spending half their gifts in postage.


Sorlenna said:


> Have you checked out Knit Picks? I often search online for yarns just to end up back there for the best price and quality of natural fiber yarns--love that site, and if your order totals $50, shipping is free. I tend to "save up" until I am sure I can get the free shipping. They're usually pretty fast at filling orders, too. For acrylics, you might try Joanns or Mary Maxim online (I seem to remember their yarn is fairly reasonable, though I always check shipping to make sure it's not putting me "over the top" with my budget). You can sign up for coupons via email, too; Joanns sends me those pretty regularly and they do have good yarn sales.
> 
> One of the problems I've noticed lately with shipping is that the prices at the P.O. have jumped again--even that small flat rate box went up about .35 recently. I am starting to think it would be cheaper in the long run to move closer to my kids than keep sending them boxes! So, I do sympathize with sellers who have to ship, but that does seem excessive.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

watch out some of the on line sites are ripping off on shipping prices also. I am surprised they are getting away with that. Wonder if its legal? 

check out Premier Yarns. she has some nice yarns.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I was bored last night and giving my hands a rest from crocheting so I got online and was checking out Ebay...I was shocked to see the prices of yarn!!!...and not only that but the shipping!!!!! There was one woman on there who was selling Red Heart yarn...the same stuff I pay $2.33 for at Walmart...starting out at $4.99 or Buy It Now for $9.99!!!!....I'm sorry but I just can't take advantage of people like that...I'd never be able to sleep!!! And some people were charging $10 to $15 for shipping!!!! That's outrageous!!!!! I'm handicapped and can't walk and most places don't have the motorized carts that I need to shop...that's why I usually buy my yarn at Walmart. I was looking online to see if I could find some nice yarn to work with. (I've seen what people mean by working with natural fibers opposed to the acrylics....BIG difference!!!...HUGE!!!!....LOL) But I guess if I want to buy online I'll go to joanns.com or the name brand sites.


I've noticed that before. I think a lot of what happens on Ebay/Amazon is there are some swindler types who assume (or maybe they know) that folks will look to Amazon/Ebay for the lowest price - automatically - and not compare it with the outside world. The cotton sugar n cream (smaller skein) is selling for $2.99 on some sites - some higher than that. The regular Michael's price is $1.99 and sometimes they go as low as $1.25. - It pays to compare. Thanks for the heads up re Ebay!


----------



## craftin nani (Mar 23, 2011)

sometimes you can find good sale on actual mfrs website try caron/lion brand/red heart


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Leonora said:


> You are so right Phoenix about how some think nothing of 'fleecing' the public on ebay. I've bought lots of yarn on the UK ebay site, but from personal sellers selling their own stash, and have had many bargains. But sadly had to stop buying as I literally have no where else to STASH IT anymore. I even have two big T-J-MAX bags full in my living room, which is mostly thanks to my best friend over in New York, who has twice sent me loads from over there that she thought I would love..........and she was so right. Leonora.


Hi Leonora, so glad you have got lots of wool and don't know where to put it. I am in my dining room now (I say dining room as in Christmas, birthdays etc.,) and everywhere I turn there are bags of yarn. The pressure is starting to build as Christmas is only around the corner and I have to transform this room from a stockroom for wool into a homely Christmas dining room! and I can't knit that fast either!! :lol:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Try www.smileysyarns.com.


----------



## Buff (Oct 2, 2011)

Judy.G said:


> Three good websites:
> 
> www.smileys.com
> www.knitpicks.com
> ...


When I type in www.smileys.com I was sent to an emoticon site. I had to use www.smileysyarn.com


----------



## ypaquette (Oct 28, 2011)

You can look at this adresse, http://www.yarn.com/
for yarn on the internet. They have very nice yarn and delivery is not to expensive specialy if you live in us.
I hope this will help you.
Excuse my english, I usuly write and speak french.

Y


----------



## ypaquette (Oct 28, 2011)

You can look at this adresse, http://www.yarn.com/
for yarn on the internet. They have very nice yarn and delivery is not to expensive specialy if you live in us.
I hope this will help you.
Excuse my english, I usuly write and speak french.

Y


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

If you will be spending more than $50, please also try my favorite shop, Smiley's Yarns in Queens, NY. They generally have beautiful yarns of all types on their internet sale page.

http://www.smileysyarns.com/


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Here in rthe UK I have noticed that the price of yarn on Ebay has increased dramatically this year.
Yarn is becoming so expensive that I wonder how long can I continue to knit


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree ,I bought yarn on eBay a few weeks ago,and the sockyarn lady keeps increasing her prices,not right


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

It is getting tough to find any bargains on eBay these days, for sure! And part of it is shipping costs. Postage is just outrageous these days, for items that are too big for 1st Class Mail. Plus eBay listing fees can be high sometimes. I do have good luck finding yarn that is hard to locate elsewhere or when I just need one or 2 skeins or hanks to complete a pattern, but other than that I don't use them much. There are so many great places online to order yarn at super prices, as others have pointed out. Sadly, I don't have a LYS.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I agree but also the price of yarn in Wool shops is also increasing dramatically and the postage,,,,, well sometimes I think I would be best to take q train and collect the order


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I agree but also the price of yarn in Wool shops is also increasing dramatically and the postage,,,,, well sometimes I think I would be best to take q train and collect the order


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Would love to but live in Scotland , will investigate and if the freight cahrges are not too astronomical will buy some


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Smileys yarns only ship within the USA I live in Scotland


----------



## kimtoyna (Jan 24, 2011)

Never shop ebay for anything. Tried once and it was a bad expierence. however since you use the internet you can try Smile'y Yarns http://www.smileysyarns.com/ they have discount yarn starting at $1.25 - $3.99 
KnitPicks.com, Yarn market, Herrschners these are just a few. In this day in time I think we are all pinching our pennies and every little bit help.


----------



## Pegasus (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw one ad on ebay for someone's entire stash, mostly single small skeins of Red Heart with only a few feet taken out of them, if that, plus some partly finished projects. There were about 80 balls all told. They wanted $1500 for the yarn plus an 'heirloom blanket rack' (which wasn't that old) but you had to pick it up in that area. If you were willing to pay that price but needed it to be shipped, it would cost you another $1000 for them to package it and sent it off to you.

Needless to say, they didn't get my business but I did suggest that they make their rates more reasonable and maybe break the lot down into smaller chunks so that people could afford it. I also pointed out that unless they were shipping by unicorn, their price for that was way too high. I didn't get an anwer back.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, and advice


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

THE VERY VERY BEST WAY TO STORE YOUR YARN IS TO BUY SPACE BAGS. YOU KNOW THE ONES THAT YOU VACUUM THE AIR OUT OF. THEY ARE WONDERFUL FOR YARN AS WELL AS MANY OTHER THINGS. IF YOU DON'T HAVE A CONTACT TO GET THEM GO TO WWW.SPACEBAGS.COM. THEY WILL HAVE A SELECTION & SOME SPECIALS FOR YOU.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

THE VERY VERY BEST WAY TO STORE YOUR YARN IS TO BUY SPACE BAGS. YOU KNOW THE ONES THAT YOU VACUUM THE AIR OUT OF. THEY ARE WONDERFUL FOR YARN AS WELL AS MANY OTHER THINGS. IF YOU DON'T HAVE A CONTACT TO GET THEM GO TO WWW.SPACEBAGS.COM. THEY WILL HAVE A SELECTION & SOME SPECIALS FOR YOU.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have never even looked at ebay. I have a mistrust for those sites. I have purchase from Knit picks a lot. Never went to Red Heart or Lion Brand to purchase yarn although I have purchased those yarns at my LYS. I may go to those sites to compare prices. :thumbup:


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

Lion Brand has free shipping from their web site for the month of October - still a few days left. Watch for Joann's to have yarn sales. Also - look at the many sites people post on this forum - they carry expensive yarns but also have good clearance yarns and sales. Ebay can be a good source - but you have to know your yarns and prices to get a good deal. And watch out for shipping costs!


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

Love you all. You have the best ideas


----------



## sprink (Aug 7, 2011)

Many local yarn shops have websites now, or do mail order! Carol's Needlework Shop in Bridgeville, PA was kind enough to send me a kit that I just HAD to have!

http://www.carolsneedleworks.com/Carols_Needleworks/Welcome.html


----------



## ibknittin (Jul 18, 2011)

Buyer beware! I've found some real deals on EBay, but I'm awfully careful to know what prices are at places like WEBS.
Lyn in NC


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

I want something shipped by unicorn! Made me smile. Thanks.



Pegasus said:


> I saw one ad on ebay for someone's entire stash, mostly single small skeins of Red Heart with only a few feet taken out of them, if that, plus some partly finished projects. There were about 80 balls all told. They wanted $1500 for the yarn plus an 'heirloom blanket rack' (which wasn't that old) but you had to pick it up in that area. If you were willing to pay that price but needed it to be shipped, it would cost you another $1000 for them to package it and sent it off to you.
> 
> Needless to say, they didn't get my business but I did suggest that they make their rates more reasonable and maybe break the lot down into smaller chunks so that people could afford it. I also pointed out that unless they were shipping by unicorn, their price for that was way too high. I didn't get an anwer back.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I believe Noble Knits has free shipping. 
www.nobleknits.com 

And if you haven't looked at Elann.com give that a peek.get on the mailing lists. 

BH


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

We have an organization around here that basically stresses supporting your local businesses. There montra is to suggest that when you go out shopping spend $50 dollars, spreading it over 3 locally owned stores. If everyone did this every month, maybe our community owners wouldn't be going out of business in this economy. Support your local shops when you can.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

There are few sites with decent prices. Try www.knittersparadise.com. Their prices have increased a bit but I have dealt with them for a number of years and have always gotten good deals and lovely yarn.


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

Wilbo, my town has done the same thing only they've asked for a $25.00 purchase over 2 businesses. I think it's a great idea. One thing I've noticed at the local shops is you get better service too. Much more personalized and they really appreciate your business.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I think they charge them so much to sell it that they make the price high. JoAnns has sells about every other month that shipping is free or the yarn is 20% off. There are a few pages that yarn is a very good deal.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

I order from KnitPics and they have quality yarns and good prices. You might take a look there. Also, WEBS has some good buys. Good luck in your shopping.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry, but I must defend ebay as I have purchased waaay too much yarn there for great prices. It's like everything else, you have to compare prices and consider shipping costs as part of the price. Sometimes the seller will send it by cheaper post if you ask. I mainly buy the more expensive yarns there instead of the ones that Joann's & Michaels carry. Don't really save much money on those. That's the only way I can afford to knit with the luxury yarn. Brands like Rowan and Misti Alpaca where they are normally priced at $10 per skein and up. Numerous times I've purchased the same yarn as from my LYS for less than half including shipping. Just have to compare. Another good website is www.littleknits.com. She's great and even refunded shipping that was over the original calculated amt.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Always someone trying to mess up a good thing. Ebay started out Seller and Buyer friendly. Many Sellers now are marking their items low and shipping and handling high to make their money. Reason: Ebay gets a percentage of the money the item sold for but not of the S&H. 
Marketers (like Wall Street) everywhere.
Frightening how prices have skyrocketed lately. I feel so sorry for People on fixed income. SSI never increases according to
cost of living increases and Pensions stay constant.
I buy local as much as possible and there are a few decent Sellers on Ebay who have been around for a while.


----------



## LuLuLeesa (Jan 26, 2011)

I found Etsy to have the best prices and handspun yarns, It takes some time to figure out what is good and what isn't, that is why I read alot of blogs and watch podcasts. eBay is a rip off and yes, I can't believe it either. I remember once seeing someone trying to sell their stash, and I don't think you would be able to give it away, and she wanted $50 for it plus another $10 for shipping


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

It is only free on orders over $35.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Whenever we can we try to shop locally but the city I live in is only4.3 sq. miles and we have no yarn shops so we have to either drive to another city or shop online


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

They also now get a percentage of the shipping charges if I'm not mistaken. Paypal also charges fees on the total amt including shipping.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

cezaragoza said:


> I want something shipped by unicorn! Made me smile. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...I'd love something shipped by unicorn also!!!...but I'd want to pet it before it galloped off again!

As for contacting Ebay sellers about their shipping costs...I'm not surprised you didn't get an answer...if they're greedy enough to charge outrageously for shipping they're probably rude enough to ignore suggestions!!! I found a blouse on Ebay once and wanted it SOOO badly....I bid on it then sent the link to my hubby (now my ex!...LOL)...he wrote back and said "Did you just happen to notice the shipping charge???" I went back and looked and almost fainted!!!...They wanted $30.00 shipping!!!...For a BLOUSE!!!!! Thank goodness I was outbid!!!!....but unfortunate for the one who finally won the bid!...LOL


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

You can buy rowans yarn at smileys for 3.99


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

In all fairness, ebay is not a process that has 1000's of sellers who sell things. As will all things in life: buyer beware. If you are going to buy/bid on ebay you need to know the value of what your bidding on and that requires a bit of research. I have bought on ebay some fantastic yarns as great discount. I have also bought on ebay yarns that didn't save any money but were unique. Yarn + shipping = overthecounter costs. So nothing lost but something gained in what I found there and nowhere's else. 

I love my 32" circs that were from China and they were dirt cheap--8 needles for $20.00! I also love the handpainted Chinese as well as American yarns that I found. And not to forget some cashmere and silk yarns. You just need to look carefully and set boundaries for yourself.

Are there some creeps selling on Ebay? Sure, but just learn to not buy from them. Ebay is like going into a Bazar where you find all kinds of merchants and merchandise. Some great buys, and other stuff crap.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Exactly my point.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've found that one reason people charge outlandish shipping costs is that they're trying to get around Ebay's charge for costlier items. Like...if they really want $50.00 for something they're selling but Ebay charges THEM more for having a higher starting bid or a reserve price so they start with a low bid and make up the balance by charging a TON for shipping and "Handling"....THAT'S where they get ya!!!...the HANDLING charge!...LOL


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Everybody is getting greedy. Being a Bookaholic, I have checked numerous sites and find some independent sellers asking impossible prices and shipping for their products. My guess is people are getting smarter and these sellers wind up eating these products. In the current climate, the traffic will only bear so much.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I did not read all the messages, but buyer beware, I got a flea infestation from my online yarn purchase.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

YES!!...Buyer beware!...I get that......also....you say something about buying from China.....I've wanted to order some of the beautiful yarns from there but I've bought other things from China and received sub-standard products. I know not everything is sub-standard but it does make one leery. But I may order some gorgeous yarn just to see...LOL


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> I did not read all the messages, but buyer beware, I got a flea infestation from my online yarn purchase.


 YIKES!! I never, ever thought of that. Does that mean I have to get another bath? Just had one a month ago.


----------



## Dody (Oct 17, 2011)

The only place I buy yarn on line is Knit pick. I like to explore the many yarn shops in my area. They often have yarn sells, clearance area.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

nancyk said:


> Everybody is getting greedy. Being a Bookaholic, I have checked numerous sites and find some independent sellers asking impossible prices and shipping for their products. My guess is people are getting smarter and these sellers wind up eating these products. In the current climate, the traffic will only bear so much.


I buy books on amazon.com because they have a "free shipping" option...if you buy $25.00 worth of books....and, of course, the books you order are on the list for free shipping....you can get a LOT more for your money. I love to read...and my daughters and I trade off books all the time....and I've bought probably HUNDREDS and hundreds of dollars worth of books online.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i have just posted shawl to usa and it cost 32dollars


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

nancyk said:


> 2cwdance said:
> 
> 
> > I did not read all the messages, but buyer beware, I got a flea infestation from my online yarn purchase.
> ...


LOL...that's funny....but you DO have to consider what you're buying...and from where.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Prices on eBay have definitely gone up since I made my first purchase 6-7 months ago. There are still some good deals to be found, but it pays to be diligent in searching out the bargains on many types of sites. Yarn sites (Red Heart, Lion, Patons,) often have great clearances with little or no shipping. Then KnitPics, Herrschners, JoAnn's, Michaels, etc. do the same thing periodically.

KP crafters are always quick to share good sales or great bargain sites. We owe it to each other to make sure yarn crafters everywhere can afford to maintain a healthy "stash."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

christine flo said:


> i have just posted shawl to usa and it cost 32dollars


Yes...you do have to consider shipping costs to other countries. I have a best friend in Canada and she often has me buy stuff for her and then ship it to her. (Some U.S. stores won't ship to other countries...I don't know why...but it does cost more for shipping to other countries. I don't know how some of these Ebay sellers from China can afford "free shipping" as I've seen on some.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I like to buy locally if I can...when I was able to just get in my car and drive to wherever I wanted to go, I'd shop at Target and Joanns and Michaels and small craft stores...I love to shop!!!....but since I can't walk anymore, I have to rely on online or local stores that have either the motorized carts or wheelchairs with baskets attached. It's hard when you're limited in mobility. 

And another topic just came to me....LOL....now that I'm retired and mostly idle I just want to sit and crochet all the time....and so my "stash" just keeps growing and growing!!!!....LOL....I don't seem to be getting very much done because as soon as a great pattern catches my eye I want to start it!!!!....LOL


----------



## respect.family (May 31, 2011)

My favorite online sites for buying yarn are: elann.com, WEBS,www.yarn.com, and Knitpicks. Elann is the best. They sell a variety of high end, expensive quality yarn for as much as 70% off. The customer service is excellent. I've ordered from them several times and have not been disappointed. The same goes for Knitpicks and WEBS. WEBS has Closeouts, but the yarn prices are about the same as you would pay in the store. You get a 20% discount if you spend $60.00 and more. I believe in supporting the LYS, especially since a lot of them are closing. However, I am unemployed. I am shopping my stash now.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I wondered the same thing about the free shipping from China. I bid on one just to see if it really was free..it was. got a skein of cashmere blend yarn for under 2 and free shipping. who knew!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I just checked out Elann.com and they have excellent products....and PRICES!!!!....love it!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My daughter is an avid reader and for xmas last year she gave me a list of 50 books and told me to get them from Thriftbooks.com Shipping is low sometimes free and they offer a wide variety and even list the condition the books are in. A good way to save


----------



## Donalda (Aug 31, 2011)

Have never tried Ebay. I buy my yarn from KnitPicks and have been very satisfied with their products. The only store in my town that has yarn is JoAnn's and their choices are few and slim, in my opinion. There are many, many places on the Internet from which to buy yarn. You just have to bite your tongue and take a chance. Good Luck!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

vvvav said:


> My daughter is an avid reader and for xmas last year she gave me a list of 50 books and told me to get them from Thriftbooks.com Shipping is low sometimes free and they offer a wide variety and even list the condition the books are in. A good way to save


Cool!!!...I'll have to try them out!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

It's free in the UK if you spend 20 lbs or more.. That's not hard to do, though. .Not sure what shipping would be to USA.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I've found that one reason people charge outlandish shipping costs is that they're trying to get around Ebay's charge for costlier items. Like...if they really want $50.00 for something they're selling but Ebay charges THEM more for having a higher starting bid or a reserve price so they start with a low bid and make up the balance by charging a TON for shipping and "Handling"....THAT'S where they get ya!!!...the HANDLING charge!...LOL


you have to remember that many of the ebay products are on bid. the seller can control it by not accepting the bid or insisting on a minimum bid. if people really want the item, the price can be driven up quite quickly. thus, your point in not operable for many sales.


----------



## GoodWitchGlinda (Apr 20, 2011)

I do sell on Ebay - everything from musical instruments to antique china.

A few months ago, we sold some lots of yarn (found them all at auctions) - we shipped USPS in the one price boxes and sometimes in padded envelopes - dependent on the size of the purchase.

Some Ebay sellers do not understand the whole "one price box" idea and do rip off for shipping.

Gotta say tho' the buyers of my Italian Mohair, were very pleased.

Sorry some of you have had bad experiences.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

GoodWitchGlinda said:


> I do sell on Ebay - everything from musical instruments to antique china.
> 
> A few months ago, we sold some lots of yarn (found them all at auctions) - we shipped USPS in the one price boxes and sometimes in padded envelopes - dependent on the size of the purchase.
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about the "one price box" type of shipping. I was mostly talking about people that charge a LOT for shipping to jack up the final cost of their items.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

yes especially go to lion brand site as well as yarns available they provide a multitude of free patterns for most anything you want to make. I have used many of them both crochet & knit and was very satisfied.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

M2SMRTFORU said:


> yes especially go to lion brand site as well as yarns available they provide a multitude of free patterns for most anything you want to make. I have used many of them both crochet & knit and was very satisfied.


I've been collecting a LOT of those free patterns!...started a folder on my desktop just for patterns!....at first I was totally intimidated by patterns since I didn't know how to read them LOL but now I'm a lot more comfortable with them....and someday I intend to learn to KNIT!...LOL...but I do love to crochet!


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

Smileysyarns.com is a pretty good place also. They have a $50. min order but have some great deals. I have bought on ebay quite a bit. But mostly for discontinued items that I couldn't buy anywhere else. I have also found if I email the seller asking if they can do something about the shipping charges they almost always are willing to change them to make the sale. You can't get what you don't ask for.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

When I do go on ebay to find discontinued yarn, I also look for the free shipping. Apparently some people really buy up when they see a yarn is going to be discontinued and then put it on ebay for resale. I really lucked out with ribbon yarn and was able to buy a quantity of different colors. I never pay shipping if I can help it. It is unbelievable how they gouge you.
I found a good way to stash my yarn is in those large vacuum bags. I sort by yarn weight and I can still see what colors I have after the air is vacuumed out. It takes about 1/4 the storage space.


----------



## charliebrown (Oct 13, 2011)

FUNNY YOU SHOULD MENTION THAT. I WAS GIVING MY HANDS A REST OVER THE WEEKEND AS WELL... SO ON THE COMPUTER I GO. I WENT ON KIJI.... THOUGHT I WOULD LOOK FOR WOOL OR KNITTING NEEDLES. MY CHILDREN ALWAYS SEEM TO STRIKE IT RICH ON HERE. SO I THOUGHT I WOULD GIVE IT A WHIRL. A WOMEN WAS SELLING WOOL. $1.00 FOR THE BIG BALLS, .50 FOR THE SMALLER ONES. WELL, MY HEART STARTED RACING. THE PICTURE POSTED WAS AMAZING. ALL I WAS THINKING ABOUT WAS HOW I WOULD TALK MY HUBBY INTO DRIVING ME ONE HOUR AWAY. I CANT DRIVE DUE TO SEIZURES. (HATE RELYING ON SOMEONE TO TAKE ME PLACES). ANYWAY I ASKED WHILE HOLDING MY BREATH . HE SAID SURE AND OFF WE WENT WITH DIRECTIONS IN HAND. WHEN WE ARRIVED THERE WAS ABOUT 20 HALF USED BALLS OF YARN. I LOOKED AT THE LITTLE PILE SHE HAD DUMPED ON THE FLOOR, PICKED TWO AND OUT WE WALKED. I COULD FEEL MY HEART HIT MY FEET, A LUMP WAS IN MY THROAT. I TURNED AND LOOKED AT MY HUSBAND WHO HAD A STRAIGHT FACE.... I SAID SORRY.... AND BROKE OUT LAUGHING SO HARD AS DID HE. THE MORAL OF THIS STORY, BELIEVE NOTHING YOU SEE AND HALF YOU HEAR... :shock:


----------



## charliebrown (Oct 13, 2011)

WHAT AN EXCELLENT WAY OF STORING YOUR YARN. THANKS FOR SHARING THAT. :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

charliebrown said:


> FUNNY YOU SHOULD MENTION THAT. I WAS GIVING MY HANDS A REST OVER THE WEEKEND AS WELL... SO ON THE COMPUTER I GO. I WENT ON KIJI.... THOUGHT I WOULD LOOK FOR WOOL OR KNITTING NEEDLES. MY CHILDREN ALWAYS SEEM TO STRIKE IT RICH ON HERE. SO I THOUGHT I WOULD GIVE IT A WHIRL. A WOMEN WAS SELLING WOOL. $1.00 FOR THE BIG BALLS, .50 FOR THE SMALLER ONES. WELL, MY HEART STARTED RACING. THE PICTURE POSTED WAS AMAZING. ALL I WAS THINKING ABOUT WAS HOW I WOULD TALK MY HUBBY INTO DRIVING ME ONE HOUR AWAY. I CANT DRIVE DUE TO SEIZURES. (HATE RELYING ON SOMEONE TO TAKE ME PLACES). ANYWAY I ASKED WHILE HOLDING MY BREATH . HE SAID SURE AND OFF WE WENT WITH DIRECTIONS IN HAND. WHEN WE ARRIVED THERE WAS ABOUT 20 HALF USED BALLS OF YARN. I LOOKED AT THE LITTLE PILE SHE HAD DUMPED ON THE FLOOR, PICKED TWO AND OUT WE WALKED. I COULD FEEL MY HEART HIT MY FEET, A LUMP WAS IN MY THROAT. I TURNED AND LOOKED AT MY HUSBAND WHO HAD A STRAIGHT FACE.... I SAID SORRY.... AND BROKE OUT LAUGHING SO HARD AS DID HE. THE MORAL OF THIS STORY, BELIEVE NOTHING YOU SEE AND HALF YOU HEAR... :shock:


LOL....I don't know HOW many times I've found something on the local "Freecycle" and when I finally see it, it's nothing but JUNK!!!...But the treasures I've found have MORE than made up for the follies...LOL


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Try online shopping at elann.com or NuMei.com. Recently I purchased Ella Rae 100% wool - 8 skeins of yard (215 yds each) for $3.49 each. shipping was $8.25 (comes in a large envelope). shipping is just an unfortunate cost applied by the post office (blame them for the rates). However, this same quality of yarn would cost at least $8.00 per skein, so I'm pleased with this yarn, and it's a softer wool fiber, not scratchy like others I'm seen. This yarn is from WEBS and online. Their ph 1-800-FOR-WEBS.

Here's a look at the yarn I purchased, in case you'd like to see it and other offerings available at slashed prices.

http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/E2365B10-A50F-4A81-8DA7-A087B6865A3A/productID/4CE9B92E-23A4-4C1E-AC14-3FF346F779B9/


----------



## JAAZ (May 18, 2011)

Try http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/

Just what it says: they sell lots from stores that close, companies that are getting rid of stock. Good prices and selection.


----------



## Sharyn7245 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have gotten some amazing buys at elan.com. They have a special every day on great yarn and often include a free pattern if you purchase the yarn. I recently got mohair yarn and pattern for a lace cardigan for less than 30.00.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

If any of you are in the general area of California's north bay area, there is a wonderful yarn store called Knitterly in Petaluma. Every month there is something offered at 30% off - yarns, books, needles - it varies. There is also a once a year sale in the summer that is too good to be real. The reason I'm telling you all this is because there may be shops in your areas that do something similar. I always stock up during the summer sale....and sometimes not during the summer sale! Many yarn stores also have a sale area. Start haunting them and you might be surprised at what you find. I agree with the comments about Knit Picks...super good prices.


----------



## Lark (Oct 25, 2011)

Another interesting site is www.mypollywogs.com where you can get Brown Sheep Lambs' Pride at better prices. If that email address does not work, Google it and you can find it that way. They also sell other brands I've seen at festivals like Rhinebeck.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

I always say this about people like that: God'll get them!
Another thing that ticks me off is the way service stations gouge prices at the on and off ramps of highways and interstates. People that are low on gas and HAVE to stop are taken to the cleaners. I don't know why there is no control over that. Sad. 
But: GOD'LL GET THEM!


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, I am from Shrewsbury and we have a shop a little better than Poundstretcher or Poundland, it is called Home Bargains. I have also bought wool, the same as Poundland, in Wilkinsons as they have different plain colours and also rainbow wool, all for £1 - £1.99 a 100grm ball.

I have found some nice wool, if you don't mind secondhand, used wool, at Car Boot Sales or Jumble Sales. They are hand knitted garments which have been given away or sold cheaply. I also get a lot of lovely buttons/zips this way a lot cheaper than in the shop. I started this when I was on benefits with 6 children to support and clothe, adult dresses/shirts recycled. I may be wrong but I think in the USA you would probably call them Yard/Garage sales.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

JAAZ said:


> Try http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/
> 
> Just what it says: they sell lots from stores that close, companies that are getting rid of stock. Good prices and selection.


I'm on that site right now and I'm definitely gonna order some yarn!!!!....TONS of great yarns and fabulous colors and CHEAP!!!!!!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Phoenix,

I have nothing whatsoever to do with the following companies, but these are some that I have found good prices for yarn and Knitting Accessories.......... and shipping is nil or none.

Deramores....... prices are very good, lots of sale items and the shipping is ZERO to the USA...... 
Patons 'FAB' it is machine washable & tumble dry..... is DK weight.
It is 100 gms and 300 yds..... so it is really fantastic for kids things... I got a skein of it in my very first 'Swap Package' & I made boys caps..... It is great..... so, I looked up the yarn & found that only Deramore's carries it... I have purchased more & their service is really fast, too...... http.www.deramores.com

also..... Knit Picks & Red Heart yarns on the internet, also: WEBS & for cotton yarns - sugar 'n creme... on the internet.
These have shipping charges, but not too bad & they are very prompt to deal with..... 

Honestly, try Deramores....... I really like to deal with them & you do NOT have to buy more than you really want just to get cheap shipping.....
CBCarol


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Phoenix,
> 
> I have nothing whatsoever to do with the following companies, but these are some that I have found good prices for yarn and Knitting Accessories.......... and shipping is nil or none.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely check out ALL of these wonderful sites you all have told me about!!!!!

I LOVE this group!!!


----------



## amc (Jan 20, 2011)

Changing the subject, I kind of need help. Somewhere on here I think I had seen a lady make a "spiderman" afghen for her grandson, I don't recall if it was crochet or knitted, I sure would like to find a pattern for it. Any help out there?? I really appreciate it.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

go to allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com you might find a pattern there


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like to buy from the yarn sites (Red Heart - Lion Brand - etc. and get their bargain sale prices. I usually buy enough to avoid shipping. For me, this is the most economical way to buy what I need and not going into a yarn shop where I end up with some "emotional" buys.


That's what I do and the prices are better.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

I do buy from e-bay & have found good prices, but I check almost everyday & I go to Herrschners & other name brand online yarn sellers to check the going prices. I stay away from large shipping- sometimes I challenge the seller to lower it. If they don't, I don't buy but I have sent a message. If more folks sent such messages maybe the sellers would think about it & be fair.

Yesterday I received 7 skeins of Caron Soft Paints for an afghan for my grandson- even with shipping it was cheaper on e-bay than anywhere else. 
Online shopping is a blessing for me as I don't have a car & I am unable to walk far. (My Walmart has the yarn in the farthest corner from the front door.Ugh.)


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

check out Mary Maxim. The sales are great. All the yarn manufactures and the internet can help you find lots of yarn very reasonable. Sign up for their emails and you'll be notified of their sales and such.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

amc said:


> Changing the subject, I kind of need help. Somewhere on here I think I had seen a lady make a "spiderman" afghen for her grandson, I don't recall if it was crochet or knitted, I sure would like to find a pattern for it. Any help out there?? I really appreciate it.


I saw that picture!...It was gorgeous!...I'm sure you can find the pattern online....let me look and see....

Is this the one?

http://www.allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com/Round/Spiderman-Round-Ripple-Afghan/ct/1


----------



## Pegasus (Aug 12, 2011)

amc said:


> Changing the subject, I kind of need help. Somewhere on here I think I had seen a lady make a "spiderman" afghen for her grandson, I don't recall if it was crochet or knitted, I sure would like to find a pattern for it. Any help out there?? I really appreciate it.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38383-2.html


----------



## dixybelll (Oct 24, 2011)

jusi bean on that discotinued site and thay ship world wide now i need to find out $to£ and how much to ship thanks for the info


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I have had good success on the WEBS Yarn website. Huge selection and service has been super. I like to support the yarn shops - ours in going out of business so it is getting harder to do a quick run. I don't usually like Michaels or Walmarts as I don't think their yarn selection or quality is that good.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Try this site:

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com

They have great prices on all kinds of yarn. You can even buy yarn by the bag, get grab bags of surprises, etc. This might be a better help for you in finding your natural fibers.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I always looked at EBay as a place to look for discontinued yarn or discontinued colors of yarn. I looked for a certain yarn a few years ago and found some on eBay, the price was a little more than what I paid in the store, but I had miscalculated amount and was at the very end of a big afghan and the yarn was discontinued. So I bit the bullet and bought the yarn. Any way, I would never go to EBAy for yarn I could readily get at any yarn supplier.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

conig, 

I did that today. A seller had Woolease for $19.95, plus over $11.00 shipping...I wrote and asked him to justify over $30.00 for something that sells for $7.50 retail...Doubt I will get a reply though.


----------



## lyndaguereca (Aug 25, 2011)

i love using natural and recycled fibers. I have found a shop on "etsy" Name of the shop is 'Smart Monkey"

She used all unraveled sweaters. She will even unravel sweaters for you if you have something to unravel........
Her yarn is awesome.
She stumbled on it because she was not that good a knitter but was great at unraveling her mistakes.
She only charges . If you buy more than one skien is cheaper two. She only charges 5.00 for the first skien and just a few cents for additioinal ones. She really works with you. I have never been displeased with her products. You might check her out.


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS (Sep 13, 2011)

I have had excellent experience with Knitpicks. Great pricing, quality and choices.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

lyndaguereca said:


> i love using natural and recycled fibers. I have found a shop on "etsy" Name of the shop is 'Smart Monkey"
> 
> She used all unraveled sweaters. She will even unravel sweaters for you if you have something to unravel........
> Her yarn is awesome.
> ...


Wow!...I never thought about UNraveling an old sweater!!!...I could find old sweaters at Salvation Army or Goodwill and have a field day!!!...LOL...Thanks!


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree re:Webs and I do not support Walmart for anything. It is amazing that their prices very often are not less at all. Employee and hiring practices are horrific. Supporting small businesses rocks! A huge push globally for buying local.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOUANNETHOMAS said:


> I agree re:Webs and I do not support Walmart for anything. It is amazing that their prices very often are not less at all. Employee and hiring practices are horrific. Supporting small businesses rocks! A huge push globally for buying local.


Unfortunately Walmart and K-Mart are the only stores in my area that have the motorized carts I need to be able to shop...so I pretty much have to shop there.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

You can find great bargains on e-bay if you are willing to search frequently and if you know the retail price of the yarn you are interested in.
I recently bought 10 skeins of Plymouth Baby Alpace Grande for $30.00 with $5.00 shipping. That yarn retails for about $14.00 per skein.
I have bought Berroco yarns at 2 skeins for the price of 1 reatail with a total shipping cost of $1.88.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, there are still great yarn buys on Ebay...i still find good deals...But it also true that there is a growing trend to overprice and especially to overcharge for shipping...

Be sure to always check the free shipping ones, because many times you will find that it is added to the price...As with everything else, it's buyer beware.


----------



## askesian (Oct 28, 2011)

Keep looking -- eBay has some wonderful deals. Not all sellers are over the top.


----------



## GoodWitchGlinda (Apr 20, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> GoodWitchGlinda said:
> 
> 
> > I do sell on Ebay - everything from musical instruments to antique china.
> ...


Maybe I can make this a little bit clearer:
The reason the China companies can ship so cheaply is that they are sending out volumes and the prices are based on overall weight. When they pack things onto a pallet for shipping; they pay for the pallet not the individual package and they break it down per customer.

If we send an Ebay package from Illinois to Canada; the postage is higher than US; there is a customs fee and yes, if we have to buy a box we charge a little extra. USPS boxes are free; so are envelopes. Depending on the size and weight; and also the value; overseas shipping increases and WE have no control over it. We no longer ship to Italy, France or Spain. Too many packages have been lost and customs will not help.

Oh and another thing; if your seller is charging huge postage fees; they are losing. Ebay charges sellers fees according to the selling price INCLUDING postage. More postage, more money to EBAY not your seller.


----------



## missdeb (Jul 18, 2011)

A few weeks ago there was a post telling of a yarn discount site. WOW it is amazing I have had two orders to date, the cost of each and postage were incredibley low.
Check it out
yarnparadise.com


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hobby Lobby has awfully nice yarn too. I like their Knitting Worsted called "I Love This Yarn". You can go to http://www.hobbylobby.com to order yarn. Their website is fun to shop. I order from Red Heart, Herrscheners and other sites too, but these are my favorites.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, and thanks for this site. I'd not heard of it before, and am thrilled to see their collection of wool yarns. I have a stash of synthetic yard to use up, but am planning a nice wool sweater for myself, as well as new wool socks. I cannot manage in my old house in North Texas in winter without good wool socks for my old arthritic feet! And I can knit the most comfortable ones myself. Used to make them for my youngest son and his three boys when they lived in Alaska. They seem not to need as many wool things now that they live in coastal North Carolina. 
Anyway, I appreciate this site so much. Mrs. Mac


Poledra65 said:


> I think http://www.deramores.com has free shipping also.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Try Deramores.com. It's in England but prices are fantastic and shipping to the US if FREE! I ordered twice and it comes quickly and is the same yarn that I buy here at local yarn shops.

Example: James C Brett Marble Chunky (400 grams) is $6.99 I think at Deramores; and when I bought it here it was $14.99!
And I LOVE this yarn.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

I buy a lot of yarn and kits from Mary Maxim. I bought a 15% frequent buyers discount. So every time I buy something my discount pretty much pays for my shipping. This past year I have bought some $300+ yarn and kits; the shipping has been about $10. Herrschners has a 10% discount, too, but I didn't buy that one. Annie's Attic has dandy yarns and supplies for all needlecrafts. Their prices are very good and their customer service is almost as good as a LYS. I try to get to my two LYS's at least twice during the year because they can get me the specific yarns I need for special patterns. Otherwise, the resale shops will do me quite nicely, and I always have my friendly contributors (friends, family and neighbors) who gift me with left-overs and such. Have to let folks know that you are in the market for freebies.


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

I am lucky enough to live very close to an AC Moore and MIchaels. So I use those coupons and keep a list of what I will be needing. I do charity knitting so I save the receipts for taxes. Everybody wins.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I just unpacked all the yarn I moved from Walpole, MA five years ago. Got a 5 tier and 4 tier rack from Lowe's. Had to assemble the 5 tier, which was a project, working in a small space.

Once ready, I started sorting by wt. and filling the racks. Got everything but the kits in the closet in some sense of order. And everything is more than full. Had forgotten how much I had, and how good the yarn felt!

Now on a mission to complete projects not finished.

Good luck, Karen, LLK in PC,Fl


----------



## sittinnspinnin (Oct 28, 2011)

Do any of you ever buy handspun? It is more expensive but worth it!
~~Becky


----------



## izitso (Mar 16, 2011)

when I shared a bedroom with my granddaughter I put bed risers under my bed so I could put plastic containers of yarn under my bed. It takes the bed up about 5-6 " and lets the 
containers slide under nicely. They are hard plastic and help 
wonderfully.


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

I have purchased yarn from many sources including ebay...whenever I shop on ebay for any item I start by searching for the Auction only and set it to search for the items that are to be closed soonest. By doing this I can see where the cheapest prices are and put in a bid on these items...chances are rather small that anyone will outbid you because their sale is ending very soon. By doing this I have gotten many beautiful fibers for as cheap as 50gm ball of angora for $1.10....its like anything. You have to be at the right place at the right time. Know what you are willing to pay for any item and figure in your shipping. On yarn there are ofter no shipping charge sellers....good luck...it takes a little but you can become very skilled at shopping on ebay...for anything...


----------



## Leftynewbie (Jun 11, 2011)

You are so right about the prices on Ebay and when you do find a good price the shipping costs more than the item itself. Do a google search for yarn shops that will sell online. I found a nice little shop that sells out of Cornwall , NY and ships it to me here in Fl. Good luck to you and now you make me want to try natural fibers (as if I didn't have enough projects going!).


----------



## marilee53 (Oct 28, 2011)

I just received an order from www.wholesaleyarnstore.com and thought the yarn and shipping prices were good.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

lindaknits said:


> Try Deramores.com. It's in England but prices are fantastic and shipping to the US if FREE! I ordered twice and it comes quickly and is the same yarn that I buy here at local yarn shops.
> 
> Example: James C Brett Marble Chunky (400 grams) is $6.99 I think at Deramores; and when I bought it here it was $14.99!
> And I LOVE this yarn.


I've purchased several different yarns from Deramores and They definitely are cheaper than the states & they also have varieties that are NOT available in the states.... 
example: 'FAB' It is a soft, nice texture Acrylic yarns in tons of colors, both solid & variegated...... Really nice to work with.
The skeins are 300 yds & I am able to get 3 'nightwatch style hats' out of each skein & If I remember right, are $3.99 or $4.99 each..... that's only about $3.75 each at the most
In fact when I made the small boys their hats, I got 3 hats &
1 pair of mittens out of one skein......


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

I so agree with you about Walmart. I wouldn't get it at Walmart if it was free.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

You might want to check www.deramoresus.com
This is a company in England, but its free from taxes and
all shipping is free. They offer a nice selection of yarn. 
If you sign up for their newsletter you receive 5% off all
orders that you place. It takes 5-10 days to receive an order.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

When my yarn stash got to be more than I could handle I packed it up and donated it to the place where the local food bank is. It's sort of a multi purpose building and ladies come there to knit and crochet together. When I called and ask about donating I was ask how much yarn, I said a garbage bag or so, it ended up being 4 bags full, and I was told later the ladies that got it were so delighted with it, since they were also food bank reciepents. I hear you when you say you can't take advantage like that. So, I have few lys close by, and what there is does not carry much of what I really want, so I order online from WEBS. They have spectacular deals at times. I have also ordered from Herrschners, Yarnmarket, and some other too. The price of yarn in stores has gone up a lot lately, and it's too bad, but that is how it is. So, we do what we can for what we must have. I would be ordering from WEBS so much more often, but I have wwwwwwwwwaaaaaayyyyy too much yarn now.


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

As a bricks and mortar travel agency owner, in business for over 25 years-thanks for that comment! I have trouble buying on line because many of the local business owners are also my clients!


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

vickitravels said:


> As a bricks and mortar travel agency owner, in business for over 25 years-thanks for that comment! I have trouble buying on line because many of the local business owners are also my clients!


Dear Vicki. How is your travel business doing? My sister that was with an agency that had 4 locations has closed them all. She has been working from her home for several years. She is good at what she does and give excellent customer service. But I too do try to give business to the local stores in my area.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

It's the same on ebay UK. The price seems reasonable but the p&p is a con. Like everything else on there one has to be aware that things can be cheaper on the High St. I'm a great advocate of charity shops. Never know what treasures you will find. I think my American daughter calls them Thrift Stores?


----------



## JAAZ (May 18, 2011)

Wow!...I never thought about UNraveling an old sweater!!!...I could find old sweaters at Salvation Army or Goodwill and have a field day!!!...LOL...Thanks![/quote]

This is the "original" site for how to recycle a sweater into yarn.

http://www.handspunartyarn.com/p/how-to-unravel-sweater-to-recycle-yarn.html


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

I think that sometimes sellers on e-bay try to get your attention with cheap prices on their merchandise but then jack up the price of shipping to make money that they may not get in the bidding process. I agree how do people look at themselves in the mirror when they do that to others. We also have to be more vigilent about our bidding and check the shipping price before we bid. The two easiest things to ship are yarn and Vera Bradley purses.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

As a war baby we never had any other sweaters than re-knitted ones as wool was on rationing. I still carried on the tradition when my daughters were born. Our coats were often made out of blankets. Fortunately my mother was a wonderful needlewoman and knitter so we always looked smart despite the shortages we endured.


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

Business is up and down with the economy. Many people are returning to agencies because the internet is too overwhelming and the difference between website and reality is often huge. It is frustrating knowing that you could plan their trip at at least the same cost, or usually lower than they could themselves and it would be a much better trip! I used to have 4 employees and now it is me with one person one day a week. I turn 60 next year and my husband's has Parkinson's Disease and dementia so I really need to evaluate what happens next. Problem is most of my clients and their families have become friends! It would be fun to have more time to knit and make jewelry!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

hopefully crocheter/knitters are smarter than that I asked the buyer about a price and she said she needed money for handling and I said "handle away".


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

It sure would be. I am one of my sisters biggest advocates. I tell many people that ask why use an agent and I say who do you call when you are at your hotel in Cancun and you don't have a room because they have oversold? The little gnome. I don't think so. She can very often do better than on line sights or at least meet it and perhaps get them some upgrades. She has a ton of customers because she gets so many referrals. I'm sorry things are so trying for you. Knitting etc sounds really great!!!!


----------



## JAAZ (May 18, 2011)

lyndaguereca said:


> i love using natural and recycled fibers. I have found a shop on "etsy" Name of the shop is 'Smart Monkey"


I couldn't find Smart Monkey on Etsy, but here is a link to "all" their recycled yarn sites. Happy hunting!

http://www.etsy.com/search/supplies?ref=auto&q=recycled+yarn&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have a suggestion about storing yarn--those under bed boxes are great! I can get quite a few skeins in one.


I love them, too. I have 2 large, flat ones under mine. Have to hold the bed up somehow.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

Speaking of Mary Maxim, does anyone know where I can get the Mary Maxim sweater patterns that had designs such as deer, tractors, etc on them. They were very heavy and I always promised myself that when I finally had the time I was going to make some of these. Now I can't find them anywhere. I think most of them had a collar and a zip front.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

check out Smileys.com they are great and if you go in with a friend or two, you can save on the shipping. Can't beat their prices for name brand quality yarn! :-D


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks-like your sister, referrals are a big part of my business!


----------



## Pebbles123play (Mar 6, 2011)

This is a link I have found when surfing the net. http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=635

They have beautiful yarn, and great prices. They have many great items. Just had to share.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Just returned from Walmart...looked at the "under the bed" containers and they were kinda steep priced. I ended up buying a couple of plastic tubs and it's holding all my yarn nicely. They've almost finished the add-on bedroom and when it's done my grandson will be moving into the smaller bedroom and I'll have this big room all to myself!!!...LOL...then I can spread out more.

This shopping trip...buying yarn, tubs and books...$82.00!!!!!!!.....LOL.....I'm so bad!!!!!


----------



## cowgirljl (Mar 28, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean, I read between the lines here..I also am on disability..copd..not only the rip off on ebay, but people please understand if you take our knitting and crocheting away from us, then that means we just have useless days and nights!! personally, I can't do much more than that and yarn is getting harder and harder to buy, not only the prices but getting there to get it...Just pray for me...sincerely, Joan


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I have a suggestion about storing yarn--those under bed boxes are great! I can get quite a few skeins in one.
> ...


I have some of those "risers" that you put under the legs of the bed to raise them up. Unfortunately, since my knees have given out on me, I can no longer get UP onto the bed if it's raised.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm praying for you Joan... take care. Not that it's the best but it's still time occupying - I've used slightly stained or a little holey - t-shirts to make TARN - tshirt yarn - there are directions for doing it online. It at least gives you something to knit for the lean times. Big internet hug.



cowgirljl said:


> I know exactly what you mean, I read between the lines here..I also am on disability..copd..not only the rip off on ebay, but people please understand if you take our knitting and crocheting away from us, then that means we just have useless days and nights!! personally, I can't do much more than that and yarn is getting harder and harder to buy, not only the prices but getting there to get it...Just pray for me...sincerely, Joan


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

cowgirljl said:


> I know exactly what you mean, I read between the lines here..I also am on disability..copd..not only the rip off on ebay, but people please understand if you take our knitting and crocheting away from us, then that means we just have useless days and nights!! personally, I can't do much more than that and yarn is getting harder and harder to buy, not only the prices but getting there to get it...Just pray for me...sincerely, Joan


Yep....if it wasn't for my daughter, I wouldn't be able to get anywhere either.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

WHAT KIND of yarn do you like? How many skeins do you need for a project? Would you share an address for someone to send you some yarn? I know there are all kinds of nuts around but I am one that shares my yarn. Primarily with my Church craft group but outsiders also. Have been buying extra yarn for many many years and give a lot of away. If you can figure out a way I can get some to you without making you uncomfortable, let me know.


----------



## debsknitts (Feb 14, 2011)

Talk about shipping. Yarn Paradise charges more for shipping than they do the yarn!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

but if you add together the cost of the yarn and the shipping it is still much cheaper than buying the yarn at hobby lobby or one of the yarn stores.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

M2SMRTFORU said:


> WHAT KIND of yarn do you like? How many skeins do you need for a project? Would you share an address for someone to send you some yarn? I know there are all kinds of nuts around but I am one that shares my yarn. Primarily with my Church craft group but outsiders also. Have been buying extra yarn for many many years and give a lot of away. If you can figure out a way I can get some to you without making you uncomfortable, let me know.


Don't know if you were talking to me or Joan....I would appreciate shared yarn....but getting to the post office to SEND yarn to someone would be my problem....and you're very kind to offer this, no matter WHO you were extending the offer to....LOL


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I was talking to cowgrljl who said she was disabled and unable to get to yarn but thanks for your response


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I was talking to cowgrljl who said she was disabled and unable to get to yarn but thanks for your response


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

M2SMRTFORU said:


> I was talking to cowgrljl who said she was disabled and unable to get to yarn but thanks for your response


No problem....


----------



## cowgirljl (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe this site is becoming a "blessing" for me, I have made 2 new friends today..even tho I don't know you and true, there are mean people in this world, I just love my friends...when u lose love in your heart, u have lost everything..


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> kiffer said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix said:
> ...


WEBS Yarn, Knitting Yarns, Knitting Patterns, Knitting Needles ...
America's Yarn Store® offers the most comprehensive selection of yarns, needles, books, patterns and supplies for knitters, crocheters, weavers & more!

www.yarn.com
Knitting & Crochet
View All Closeouts
Knitting Books
Shopping Bag: View
Weaving & Spinning
Knitting Yarns
Anniversary Sale
Valley Yarns
.Show more results from www.yarn.com


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

kiffer said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > kiffer said:
> ...


Patternworks
Knitting yarns, crocheting yarns, knitting patterns and supplies

www.patternworks.com
Yarn
Books and Patterns
Free Pattern Offers
Patternworks 2010
Needles
Knitting Patterns
Your Shopping Bag
Worsted
.Show more results from www.patternworks.com


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

If you go to Mary Maxim and click on sweaters they have the vintage totem pole pattern and the reindeer pattern


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

kateannie, If you go to Mary Maxim and click on sweaters they have the vintage totem pole pattern and the reindeer pattern


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I've gone to eBay for discontinued thing, not yarn yet. I found most sellers to be good, well intentioned. I buy mystery puzzles. 
A woman in my knitting class came in working on a very nice sweater from yarn from the 99 cent store, cost per skien, $0.99. I recieved a gift of a scarf and hat of the same yarn, very soft, very nice. I can't wear wool scarves or hats. 
I suggest you continue shopping on eBay, just look for those with the high ratings, consistent good feedback, maybe have a store as well. Especially now that Christmas is coming, people want to move inventory.
Karen in CA


----------



## yralee (Sep 11, 2011)

shlbycindy said:


> I use to be an eBay seller. I was shocked at how much some sellers charged for shipping. I had a shipping calculator on each item I sold so buyers were only charged actual shipping charges. You don't see that on eBay very often now. I would rather buy from an online retailer such as Red Heart, Bernat, or some of the others. You know you're getting the 'real' thing that way and their shipping charges are much lower.


I know what you mean, once I was so shocked with a seller who was selling earrings for .99 cents and charging $6.99 for the S&H, I know for experience it would cost her less than a dollar to send the package. I asked her why she was doing that? and she erased me from her account...well maybe it's their way to get attention for their item but it's not right.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> I have found some great buys on ebay,mainly orphan balls of yarn that are cheap,and good to mix up ala jane thornley.I bought 2 skeins of rowan chunky for $6 each,thought i might use it in a bigger project nearly fell over when it was $16.60 a ball at deramores.
> I bought 11 balls of caron from herschenners,postage to oz,$9.95 for the box weighed 5 puounds,all other US stores i tried went from $30 to $55, more than the yarn!!!
> You guys in the US are used to low priced stores and lots of choice,gotta take what we can get in OZ!!!


Is the reason the shipping was $30 - $55 because you are in Australia? That is horrible.


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Val in Scotland. Try Deramores. Their prices are reasonable and free shipping if ordering over £20. Their service is second to none and the package arrives in 1 - 2 days.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

I just went to the Deramores site and found the yarn I have been looking for all over the place, ordered it and since I signed up for the newsletter was given a 5% discount andddd........ no shipping charges for USA how does it get better that that.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Quite often, people contributing here mention very limited budgets but clearly love to knit. What if they were to put a small classified ad in the newspaper, offering to knit to order if the customer will bring the yarn he or she wants knitted up? If the customer doesn't have to pay for the "labor," he or she should be able to afford to buy really nice yarn. The knitter could advise what yarn to get. Satisfaction all around.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I was bored last night and giving my hands a rest from crocheting so I got online and was checking out Ebay...I was shocked to see the prices of yarn!!!...and not only that but the shipping!!!!! There was one woman on there who was selling Red Heart yarn...the same stuff I pay $2.33 for at Walmart...starting out at $4.99 or Buy It Now for $9.99!!!!..


I used to buy yarn on EBAY, but I haven't seen any reasonable prices in a LONG time on there.


----------



## fnjbaker (Mar 9, 2011)

For books, including pattern booklets, etc., check out the title at www.booksprice.com That site usually will have the book listed for sale at 20 or more sellers. You can compare prices for new & used books at numerous vendors - including any S/H charges. You can then go directly to the individual seller to make the transaction. Speaking of "used" books, many times I have bought a "used" copy of the book I wanted (always at least in Good or Very Good condition) and I have never been disappointed. recently purchased a new copy of a brand new book on Scarves that has been very highly rated. I paid less than 1/3 of the publisher's price - including S/H. Try www.booksprice.com You will be impressed.


----------



## fnjbaker (Mar 9, 2011)

For books, including pattern booklets, etc., check out the title at www.booksprice.com That site usually will have the book listed for sale at 20 or more sellers. You can compare prices for new & used books at numerous vendors - including any S/H charges. You can then go directly to the individual seller to make the transaction. Speaking of "used" books, many times I have bought a "used" copy of the book I wanted (always at least in Good or Very Good condition) and I have never been disappointed. recently purchased a new copy of a brand new book on Scarves that has been very highly rated. I paid less than 1/3 of the publisher's price - including S/H. Try www.booksprice.com You will be impressed.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> Quite often, people contributing here mention very limited budgets but clearly love to knit. What if they were to put a small classified ad in the newspaper, offering to knit to order if the customer will bring the yarn he or she wants knitted up? If the customer doesn't have to pay for the "labor," he or she should be able to afford to buy really nice yarn. The knitter could advise what yarn to get. Satisfaction all around.


If I was a knitter or a better crocheter that would be a good idea.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

vacuum bags are even better :thumbup:


----------



## ggigliel (Apr 27, 2011)

I have never bought yarn online. I like to feel & look at the yarn. I usually print out coupons from Micheals or Jo-ann.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Elann.com offers bags of 10 skeins of yarn at slashed prices. I have ordered from them several times and have always been satisfied with my purchases.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I'm handicapped and can't walk and most places don't have the motorized carts that I need to shop...that's why I usually buy my yarn at Walmart. I was looking online to see if I could find some nice yarn to work with. But I guess if I want to buy online I'll go to joanns.com or the name brand sites.


I to am handicapped and also have to use the motorized carts only problem with my Walmart is there is never one for me when I get to go which is around the first of the month. So I want line and checked out the stores on line and find some nice stuff at nice prices. When I did have to pay postage it really was not that much and some of the time they have free shipment for the amount I spend or 
for around the first of the month when I get paid. Bell


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

bell said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I'm handicapped and can't walk and most places don't have the motorized carts that I need to shop...that's why I usually buy my yarn at Walmart. I was looking online to see if I could find some nice yarn to work with. But I guess if I want to buy online I'll go to joanns.com or the name brand sites.
> ...


I know what you mean about the carts not being available. When I complained about their lack of carts they said that people keep stealing them....


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

Webs is a really good place to buy from online. I have bought a few times and was really pleased. They run sales every day and also carry some yarn in discontinued colors. You should definitely check them out. and also check out their regular prices as well.


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

mallardhen said:


> I just went to the Deramores site and found the yarn I have been looking for all over the place, ordered it and since I signed up for the newsletter was given a 5% discount andddd........ no shipping charges for USA how does it get better that that.


I just ordered from Deramores and you were right about the discount and free shipping to the US. Now I am eagerly waiting for my purchase to arrive.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

gladyscat said:


> mallardhen said:
> 
> 
> > I just went to the Deramores site and found the yarn I have been looking for all over the place, ordered it and since I signed up for the newsletter was given a 5% discount andddd........ no shipping charges for USA how does it get better that that.
> ...


After my latest little shopping spree I have to wait til payday to order...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Is this not cool???????..

http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/075038.html


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think http://www.deramores.com has free shipping also.


yes, they do, I've bought from them also


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Owlie said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > My only problem is I'm on a very limited income so I really can't afford to pay much....but I'm finding lots of good sites thanks to you guys!!!
> ...


Careful of Goodwill and Salvation Army - last two times I sought yarn there it was more than big lots. Also have heard a number of complaints of yarn with bugs and mold. Just be alert. laurie


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> Owlie said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix said:
> ...


Good point!!!


----------



## joinme2crochet (Oct 28, 2011)

I used to buy yarn on Ebay also, but you are right the prices are skyhigh and the shipping too. I had went to an discount store al while back and bought some discontinued yarn that I really liked I paid a $1 a skein for it. I'm always checking something out on Ebay so I thought I would check out this yarn I had purchased. Yikes!!! They were selling the the same brand and the same colors I had purchased for $3 - $5 ea plus shipping totally unreal. 
I'm on a fixed income and I always shop around for my yarn and look out for discounts and coupons.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The term "Shipping and Handling" encompasses a wide variety of hidden charges. Shipping, refers to the actual cost of shipping an item..handling on the other hand is pretty much wide open! The shipper can charge you for both the materials they use (even if those materials are "used") and the time it takes them to package up the item!

ON the other hand I have had success finding a favored discontinued yarn (at a good price) on ebay, hand dyed yarns and hand painted yarns.

ALWAYS compare prices and costs.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> The term "Shipping and Handling" encompasses a wide variety of hidden charges. Shipping, refers to the actual cost of shipping an item..handling on the other hand is pretty much wide open! The shipper can charge you for both the materials they use (even if those materials are "used") and the time it takes them to package up the item!
> 
> ON the other hand I have had success finding a favored discontinued yarn (at a good price) on ebay, hand dyed yarns and hand painted yarns.
> 
> ALWAYS compare prices and costs.


I do like to shop on Ebay....I just always check the shipping prices before bidding...LOL


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I work for one of the shipping "giants"...trust me, we've heard it all!


----------



## theirry (Oct 29, 2011)

I know that the vast majority of sellers on eBay are honest sellers and it's the shipping charges that make the end cost prohibitive, but there are a few gems in the bunch and you have to go through and search. Lately, I have found one hand-dyer that has wonderful product and even with the shipping(to Canada,no less!), I couldn't find wool/silk for that cost at the local shop. I do shop locally, if only to try to keep the wool shops open, but they can't compete with the cashmere blend that I bought from China even with the shipping. I like unique products and find that the big companies don't sell what I want, so I'm thankful that I can keep my stash growing with estate sales and eBay Now this may seem paranoid- but is anyone else worried about the Japanese yarns and radioactivity? Many people where i live have stocked up on rice and tea that was harvested in 2010 before the explosion, as the countries that grow those products are very close to Japan and will have some fall out. But I'm curious about the yarn.....thoughts?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's my thoughts on Yarn from China and Japan. You may not agree, these are just my thoughts.

China can produce goods at much lower prices than we can in the US, Canada and most of Europe. While inexpensive goods are seductive..at what cost? Labor in China is cheap..for now. Textile mills began to close in the US, Canada and Europe in the 1950's..we will NEVER get those jobs back, until we being to support our own countries remaining manufacturers.

As for radioactivity, "non ingested" products pose a much lower risk, though there still is a risk..then again there is a risk of crossing the street, driving down the street, standing on the street and I suppose even inhaling the fumes from the street. We have to pick our battles, sitting in my home knitting..well that seems a lot safer than so many other activities!

Side Joke! A few years ago I suffered a serious injury on the job..very serious, I was taken from the location by ambulance and ended up out of work for 6 weeks. I had to go for a follow up visit 2 days later..complete with all of those annoying forms you have to fill out. Since I wasn't able to drive a friend took me. One of the forms asked me list my "hobbies". My friend said "put down pole dancing and bar hopping". Now Im well into my 50's..but I took her advice. We knew the minute my paper work hit the back office..as gales of laughter erupted..and I was called back to the exam room in just minutes! Having a sense of humor pays!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Here's my thoughts on Yarn from China and Japan. You may not agree, these are just my thoughts.
> 
> China can produce goods at much lower prices than we can in the US, Canada and most of Europe. While inexpensive goods are seductive..at what cost? Labor in China is cheap..for now. Textile mills began to close in the US, Canada and Europe in the 1950's..we will NEVER get those jobs back, until we being to support our own countries remaining manufacturers.
> 
> ...


LOL....I'll have to remember that the next time those annoying forms have to be filled out!!!!!


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Phoenix, and everyone at KP - Just a thought....

My sister has sorted her yarn stash by color/type/etc and put it into the clear/opaque plastic shoe boxes. They are stacked in a built-in bookcase. It looks really pretty, and it is sure nice to see what is there without digging through everything. I think I will get some of them and do that myself. I don't have a good bookcase like hers, so I will be stacking on top of a long dresser that is just cluttered at this point. Better use of the space anyway! I'll be watching for a sale on the shoeboxes - they come around at .99 cents every now and then. I need a bunch!

Happy crafting to all! (And to all - a Good Night!)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Do people know about Freecycle? It is a national volunteer project designed to keep stuff out of the dumps. You can sign up for the counties that are near you. People give their excess stuff away. Never a charge to the taker! Taker is responsible for getting the stuff usually. You can also get rid of your old and unused stuff as well. Anything can be put out for your needs or giveaways. So, you can put out your need for yarn and see what comes back. And you can do this over and over again. The price is absolutely right.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Freecycle, what a great thing. Thanks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Last nite I had a conversation with some people and we talked about Freecycle. I had forgotten about that project. And I actually had gotten some yarn and some beads from people a few years back, as well as having some people pick up dead electronics, old rugs, and furnace from. Saved me lots of headhace getting rid of these things, and loved the things I got free. Knew I had to let this group know about Freecycle.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Our city has a Habitat for Humanity Re-Store. You can donate anything to them. I replaced my boring, white kitchen appliances with Stainless Steel this summer. I called Habitat for Humanity about my white appliances. After thoroughly cleaning them and placing the manuals inside, Habitat came and picked them up and gave me a receipt for several thousands in a tax deduction!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Habitat for Humanity is a great program. We do not have a Habitat store in my region but we do have a non-profit that recycles kitchens. I put in a fabulous solid oak wood kitchen. The cabinets cost me about $1200 including the rental of a van to transport them along with an extra driver.
There monies go to support a couple of retreat centers for people struggling with addictions. In the midst of all the greed in this country, there are some wonderful humanitarian efforts that are worthy of support.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree about the price on e-bay, it used to be a good option, but now most of the stuff is buy now and is much more expensive that buying in the shops - in fact it is more expensive than buying in some of the top top shops in London. It is now a con - and the price of postage is far more than it needs to be - I saw someone checking out the postage in our local post office, getting the stamps and then saying that they would add an extra £4.50 (I live in England) to the P&P for mailing the parcel!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think http://www.deramores.com has free shipping also.


and lovely offers ATM


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been to WEBS in Northampton, MA. It's a really nice store and everyone is helpful. Also bought online from them, but it was yarn I was already using. My son lives near the store so when I'm tnefe, I limit myself to one trip. I recommend them. All their yarn is nice, some reasonably priced and their sales are good.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

CathyS said:


> Hi Phoenix, and everyone at KP - Just a thought....
> 
> My sister has sorted her yarn stash by color/type/etc and put it into the clear/opaque plastic shoe boxes. They are stacked in a built-in bookcase. It looks really pretty, and it is sure nice to see what is there without digging through everything. I think I will get some of them and do that myself. I don't have a good bookcase like hers, so I will be stacking on top of a long dresser that is just cluttered at this point. Better use of the space anyway! I'll be watching for a sale on the shoeboxes - they come around at .99 cents every now and then. I need a bunch!
> 
> Happy crafting to all! (And to all - a Good Night!)


Great idea!...but I have to get a bookcase or a dresser first...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Do people know about Freecycle? It is a national volunteer project designed to keep stuff out of the dumps. You can sign up for the counties that are near you. People give their excess stuff away. Never a charge to the taker! Taker is responsible for getting the stuff usually. You can also get rid of your old and unused stuff as well. Anything can be put out for your needs or giveaways. So, you can put out your need for yarn and see what comes back. And you can do this over and over again. The price is absolutely right.


Yes, I love freecycle. When I was getting ready to move in with my youngest daughter I gave away TONS of stuff through freecycle. I've also received a lot of cool stuff from there.....no yarn yet but if any ever comes available...!!!...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Our city has a Habitat for Humanity Re-Store. You can donate anything to them. I replaced my boring, white kitchen appliances with Stainless Steel this summer. I called Habitat for Humanity about my white appliances. After thoroughly cleaning them and placing the manuals inside, Habitat came and picked them up and gave me a receipt for several thousands in a tax deduction!


This is a wonderful organization too. I don't think we have anything like that near here but I live near Tampa and they may have something like it there.


----------



## AZcentral (Oct 29, 2011)

I am a seller on ebay and have at times also sold yarn. I charge $1.00 over actual shipping to cover my expenses. The real reason for the high shipping are mostly the higher postal charges. Have you shipped a package lately??


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, I have...but I'm not talking about the ones that are a dollar or two over actual shipping prices...I'm talking about the ones that charge $10 or $15 to ship a couple of skeins!!!....you know...the gougers!!!!....I know that not everyone does this...any more than the ones that buy something for $2.00 at Walmart then sell it for $10.00 just because they think someone will be gullable enough to fall for it!!!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I saw a whole bunch of yarn for sale, three dozen. It is out there. Would be a great idea for a club to get together and buy the lot. Relative to shipping a few balls, the cost was reasonable. I think eBayers just put a high price out there to see if there are any takers. I "watch" the item, wait to see if it sells, then sure enough it comes back ont he market at a better price. "Make an offer" works for me, especially if the item is relisted.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ central..yes I have and I get annoyed w hen it costs me a few dollars to ship an item and i end up getting charged twice that amount!

I work in the shipping industry and I see what shippers charge...far and above what the actual charges are. I don't mind paying a few dollars for the shipper to travel to their local post office to ship a package..when that ends up being $20.00, I'm sorry that is "gouging". USPS will pick up for FREE. so there is no reason for this..other than greed.

You don't need to leave the comfort of your "home" to arrange a free pick up by USPS, UPS or FedEx.

A savvy shopper has their own account that ACTUAL shipping charges can be applied to.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I know the price to mail even the smallest thing has gone up. I bought a few puzzles from Canada and Australia on eBay. Canada seldom lists puzzles, the cost is went so high in the last few years. UK is still okay. The rate I choose takes a while, but has always come thru.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I use ebay a lot and I find the same thing here in Australia. I frequently buy yarns and patterns from the US as the dollar has been good for that as well as the range, and yes, I have seen some outrageous prices for postage there and here. I find your postage rates better, than ours for some things.


----------



## lizzieshome (Aug 23, 2011)

I sold on ebay for approx. 10 years...I painted and sold my creations and also stuff I found while out junking and antiquing. I made some really good money and enjoyed myself tremendously. Then, a few years ago, Ebay changed. People trying to get their stuff for free...or bidding up stuff and then not paying for it. I started noticing that sellers were ripping buyers off on shipping(I tried to charge actual costs plus approx. 50 cents over for supplies(bubble wrap, etc). I stopped buying on ebay on the whole because I could no longer find bargains and if I did find a bargain the shipping cost was outrageous.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Very cool. I was using baggies for the one skein that I'm currently working on. Travels neatly on the bus, tucked inside by university backpack.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Don't count on it lasting long, our mail rates seem to be going up and up. Our mail carrier got transferred, new one is racing by. I suspect cutbacks. We had media mail, books, CD's, tapes, etc., went at a very low rate. JigsawPuzzles with booklets fit into the category once, no more. Not sure how a CD differs from a puzzle, media wise, if a book is media. Oh, well. 
No Saturday delivery would be okay with me, let the staff adjust itself over time. Hate to see more lose job. I lived in Finland for three years, no Saturday mail delivery, and did just fine. The bigger in-town stores would close around noon on Saturday, which could be a problem for us USA's being that we are used to 24/7 convenience. That costs everyone. 
Karen


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sadly, small post offices across the US are going to be closed. Transfers in the delivery business are common, some are by choice some are not. I work for FedEx and have transferred to 3 different stations, by choice. I know that people like consistency but it isn't always possible.

Most people have no clue as to what mail carriers and couriers go through in the course of their day. Areas with winter weather bring us people who refuse to shovel walks or clear ice, people who have viscous dogs that attack and bite us, people who expect their deliveries to be made at a specific time, etc..


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

You are right, Southern California delivery routes seem like a dream job compared to those in other parts of the world. 
Overseas, in a dark Finland winter, I had a DHL guy call, come coasting thru a blizzard to make a delivery. I had to go out to the end of the driveway with a flashlight so he could find me. Dedication unlike I had ever seen. He also delivered late arriving airline luggage. That he brought in the summer and said he remembered me. Great people.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Karena! Our jobs aren't glamorous. I've delivered in the Metro Chicago area, Boulder CO and now I work in No. Colorado where I cover many different routes on the regular drivers days off. My job pays well and 99% of our customers are wonderful people. We deliver medications, legal papers, gifts and sometimes we have to deliver boxes of items owned by soldiers killed in action to their families.

Two of the best deliveries I ever made come to mind. One was a family heirloom..a wedding dress that had been worn by many brides in a family. The young woman who was to wear it next, ran to my truck in bare feet. I insisted that she open the box (after we got inside) and show me the gown! It was lovely and an honor to have delivered it. The other was a rare Christmas day delivery. I volunteered to work on Christmas day...donned a Santa hat and set out with just a few boxes to deliver. I pulled up to this suburban Chicago home as a man dashed out to my truck through the snow in a bathrobe and boxer shorts..and nothing else. The box? It was a tricycle that originally belonged to his father, he rode it as a child and it was now being sent to his year old son, by his grandmother! The man wanted to tip me an outrageous amount of money..but I said "no" and gave him my email address and asked that he send me a photo of his young son on the tricycle! He sent me that photo, I treasure it!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I never buy small ticket items online, unless it is something I really want desperately because I have managed UPS accounts for several companies for 15 years. Here's a down and dirty of UPS charges:
UPS account: $20 + a week, whether you ship or not
Basic charge: $4.00 approximately
Weight: add $$ per lb, and it depends on the zip code
Zip code surcharge: If it's an area where there is little industry, add extra $$ and time to ship:
Residential delivery: add $2.00 per box
Residential pickup: add $2.00 per box
Mail Box stores: add more $$ as commission. That's how they make their money!
Add $5.00 if UPS have to make a label for you which the driver will bring.
Returns: add $!0 +++ and the original price of the shipment.
Add the cost of the packaging
Add the cost of driving it to the location you are sending it from.
Then, there's insurance!
Forgot to add the daily fuel surcharge rate change...and it's rarely down.
The good thing about UPS....most of their drivers are wonderful; quite a few of their customers are not!
I look on EBay frequently and I can see that many of the sellers do not understand the charges and they can not be making a profit.
I buy my yarn in cones from E-Bay from trusted vendors or I have a couple of saved vendors offshore that have great yarn and ship free. I've used them for several years and have never been disappointed. Approximately $30.00 per pound of beautiful Australian cashmerino and free shipping...It'll knit a sweater for anyone up to XL.
Otherwise, I wait until around April and the stores are getting rid of their yarn for the summer crafts and pick up some good bargains. Unfortunately, it now means that I have enough yarn for 2 stores on 2 continents, and I have just discovered another place in the UK that will ply beautiful industrial fine yarn used by top designers....I'm chanting a mantra to give me strength not to visit in December


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

To currier 770. LOOK EVERYONE. 
What a great story. I think Tom Hanks made a movie about it. Now those are people who appreciate the gifts you gave, your time and concern. I think donning a Santa hat and delivering packages is a rather special way to spend Christmas. 
After all, how much can we really eat in one day. 
One of my favorite Christmas Days was going out to the hills around Dodger Stadium, not the best place to be on a deserted holiday, and milking some goats for a lady. Goat sitting. And, NO, I don't know how to milk goats, but between the goat and me, we were successful enough to get thur another day. Goat owner and especailly the goats appreciated the effort.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sometimes giving of ourselves can be the best gift that we can give ourselves! I've had fun on Christmas day, making deliveries..having people hand me napkins filled with home made cookies and snacks.

Now I'm off to make a special delivery to my grand daughter, her birthday gift and a gift bag of goodies for my "very expectant" daughter-in-law, who is carrying twins!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

US post offices are going under because of email and shipping companies like Fed-X...not saying there's anything wrong with these other methods of communication and shipping...just stating a fact.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Sometimes giving of ourselves can be the best gift that we can give ourselves! I've had fun on Christmas day, making deliveries..having people hand me napkins filled with home made cookies and snacks.
> 
> Now I'm off to make a special delivery to my grand daughter, her birthday gift and a gift bag of goodies for my "very expectant" daughter-in-law, who is carrying twins!


Twins!!!...Oh how fun!!!!!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

YOu are right, just like knitters buying yarn, not free, shipping has it's overhead too. We forget that everyone has to make money, otherwise, out of business. Good summary. 
Thanks.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually FedEx is not a competitor with the postal system. We are far more expensive. What is hurting the postal system is a huge payment they have to make into a benefits fund for employees. That payment will cause the agency to be cash strapped.


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Actually FedEx is not a competitor with the postal system. We are far more expensive. What is hurting the postal system is a huge payment they have to make into a benefits fund for employees. That payment will cause the agency to be cash strapped.


That, and terrible customer service in the offices. I had a package lost in transit six weeks ago and when I try to get help locating it, no one answers the phone at my local office even during business hours. I tried calling the local postmaster.
Again, no one answered the phone there either. I left a voice mail message, but no one has returned it yet.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Actually FedEx is not a competitor with the postal system. We are far more expensive. What is hurting the postal system is a huge payment they have to make into a benefits fund for employees. That payment will cause the agency to be cash strapped.


Isn't a benefit package for employees a GOOD thing?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

gladyscat, I'm sorry you are experiencing problems with your local post office. Myself I've never had anything but excellent customer service.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Phoenix, of course it is! This particular payment is gargantuan. The Post Office is the only "self funded" government agency, they do not draw from tax dollars. Washington has bailed out the Mortgage industry, the auto industry but they won't help one of their own agencies..an agency that nearly everyone in America depends on..shameless I tell you, just shameless!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Phoenix, of course it is! This particular payment is gargantuan. The Post Office is the only "self funded" government agency, they do not draw from tax dollars. Washington has bailed out the Mortgage industry, the auto industry but they won't help one of their own agencies..an agency that nearly everyone in America depends on..shameless I tell you, just shameless!


I hate to say it but there's a lot of shameless goings-on in our government....


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes there is!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry there's so much time between posts...I'm crocheting and get kind of caught up in it...LOL


----------



## 3cats3 (Aug 20, 2011)

The benefit package payment for the Post Office employees is for future benefits, not current benefits. I was told that the post office must pay estimated benefits for the next ten years, every year. So as of right now, they have paid for benefits up to the year 2021.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

3cats3 said:


> The benefit package payment for the Post Office employees is for future benefits, not current benefits. I was told that the post office must pay estimated benefits for the next ten years, every year. So as of right now, they have paid for benefits up to the year 2021.


Wow!...I didn't know that....


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I knew that but it still escapes me why the post office is the ONLY self supporting agency. There's a reason but I don't remember why.

The post office preforms a vital service and in very small rural towns (where a majority of the closures will take place) the local post office may be the ONLY location where residents can find a variety of services (passports, tax forms, etc..)


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Try Craigslist, WEBS (they have a clearance section and a lot of it is natural fibers)

With EBAY you have to find the person selling a huge lot of yarn to make it worth your while. Too many people now sell just on ebay as it is their store so you arent going to get any real deals if you are looking for specific yarn.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Craigslist sells yarns from WEBS? I dk that.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have found deals on ebay. Particularly from people who buy "bare" yarn and hand dye it or hand paint it. Very unique yarns.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I have found deals on ebay. Particularly from people who buy "bare" yarn and hand dye it or hand paint it. Very unique yarns.


I love the looks of those types of yarn but, even at a good price, they're usually still to expensive for my meager income. :-(


----------



## ladeebug (Aug 30, 2011)

I buy my yarn from www.elann.com, I used to use red heart, but I wanted something nicer, my what beautiful yarn I get now, I can get the yarn that I could not afford at a yarn shop, even it there was one available. I bought some and didn't get enough as I decided to make it bigger, I ordered another 2 skeins and they looked up my last order and sent me the same dye lot. I recommend them.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ladeebug said:


> I buy my yarn from www.elann.com, I used to use red heart, but I wanted something nicer, my what beautiful yarn I get now, I can get the yarn that I could not afford at a yarn shop, even it there was one available. I bought some and didn't get enough as I decided to make it bigger, I ordered another 2 skeins and they looked up my last order and sent me the same dye lot. I recommend them.


I'll have to try them...thanks.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Smileysyarns.com is having sales, you can buy from the website, minimum $50 and flat shipping rate $12.50, same shipping if you buy more, some of you knitter may like this. Happy knitting!


----------



## NutsBabyGirl (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree. I went to E-Bay because I didn't remember that the yarn I am working with to crochet an afghan for when my husband comes home, was a discontinued Lion Brand. The Fancy Fur. I use it here and there in the project I am working on and needed to find the three different colors I know I will need to finish it. One lady had like 7 or 8 of the small skeins and wanted 15.00 plus shipping. More then a handful were hawking the funny fur and fancy fur like it was Mink or something. I won't give them the satisfaction so I will find an alternative and switch to something I can incorporate that will not make that big of a difference. :idea:


----------



## osbornlo (Feb 12, 2011)

I cant get away to shop like I used to and Walmart run the little dime store and pretty much everything else out of town so most of my yarn is either purchased at Walmart or I send online for it and most of the online yarns are really beyond my budget (shipping is a factor also). I was shopping at a local 2nd hand store and noticed a bunch of yarn all tangled looking in a tote for sale. I think I only paid a couple of dollars for it and when I got it home I discovered it was several hanks of Donegal Tweed Homespun Made in the Republic of Ireland for a company called Tahki. It looked like someone didn't realize how to go about using a hank of yarn and just gave up and tossed it. It took a bit of work but I got 5 balls of yarn untangled and didn't have to toss any of it. I never thought I'd get my hands on some thing like that to work with-it is a joy. We have a little quilt shop in town and in the "loft" they have some yarn. I picked up a hank that was $45! Needless to say all I could do was admire it. It's a shame that yarn should cost that much. And have you noticed how many of the fine yarns come from the UK? I can't see why all the fine wools, and Cashmere's are imported from Europe. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

osbornlo said:


> I was shopping at a local 2nd hand store and noticed a bunch of yarn all tangled looking in a tote for sale. I think I only paid a couple of dollars for it and when I got it home I discovered it was several hanks of Donegal Tweed Homespun Made in the Republic of Ireland for a company called Tahki. It looked like someone didn't realize how to go about using a hank of yarn and just gave up and tossed it. It took a bit of work but I got 5 balls of yarn untangled and didn't have to toss any of it. I never thought I'd get my hands on some thing like that to work with-it is a joy. We have a little quilt shop in town and in the "loft" they have some yarn. I picked up a hank that was $45! Needless to say all I could do was admire it.


Wow!!!...What a lucky find THAT was!!!!!!



osbornlo said:


> It's a shame that yarn should cost that much. And have you noticed how many of the fine yarns come from the UK? I can't see why all the fine wools, and Cashmere's are imported from Europe. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


The reason for this is because there aren't too many Americans who want to take the time or effort to raise the animals then shear them and spin the yarn...and I don't know of any companies (that I've heard of anyway) in the USA that raises these animals for mass production of these materials....I may be wrong...(and I probably am...LOL) but there are many European countries where these types of materials are produced opposed to few if any in the USA.....


----------



## theirry (Oct 29, 2011)

Another reason that many of the finer wools are available in Europe is that they are 'old fashioned' and won't buy acrylics to hand knit with- they still believe that they will pill, stretch, etc. I used to believe that, but some of the super yarns of merino/acrylic mixes are a joy to work with as well as wear. If you keep your eyes open on eBay, there is a seller that wholesales Donegal tweed and starts bidding at a reasonable price- much cheaper than we can buy it across the pond.  She also carries large cones of spun linen that is wonderful for knit lace tablecloths, etc. Good luck in your treasure hunt- which is what it is to find good yarn and a reasonable price.


----------



## osbornlo (Feb 12, 2011)

I will check out e-bay. I would like to try to dye a batch of yarn. Knit Pics sells some stuff to do it but I haven't worked up THAT MUCH COURAGE YET :!:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

osbornlo said:


> I will check out e-bay. I would like to try to dye a batch of yarn. Knit Pics sells some stuff to do it but I haven't worked up THAT MUCH COURAGE YET :!:


I found a really cool youtube video on dying wool with kool-aid....but I'd like to try dying a batch with fabric dye....I want to get crazy with a 3 or 4 color skein!!!!....I love the mixture of colors found on some sites but I'd like to try a mixture of my own.


----------



## osbornlo (Feb 12, 2011)

post your results when you try it. I heard about the kool-aid dye too but I don't remember where. LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

osbornlo said:


> post your results when you try it. I heard about the kool-aid dye too but I don't remember where. LOL


Here's a link to a youtube dying process:


----------



## craftin nani (Mar 23, 2011)

boy, i am glad to hear i am not alone with the yarn and other craft items being all over the house. finally cleaned off the kitchen table only to want to set up my sewing machine actually avoiding it right now


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

You actually put your sewing machine away before....tsk! tsk! 


craftin nani said:


> boy, i am glad to hear i am not alone with the yarn and other craft items being all over the house. finally cleaned off the kitchen table only to want to set up my sewing machine actually avoiding it right now


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

If it does that, what does it do to your body???
Mustard, tomato ketchup, coffee and blueberries would work too.....they seem pretty permanent on all the clothes I spill them on!
I wonder if that stuff you mix with acrylic paint to put on fabric would work. It keeps the fabric soft and fixes the color.


Phoenix said:


> osbornlo said:
> 
> 
> > I will check out e-bay. I would like to try to dye a batch of yarn. Knit Pics sells some stuff to do it but I haven't worked up THAT MUCH COURAGE YET :!:
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> If it does that, what does it do to your body???
> Mustard, tomato ketchup, coffee and blueberries would work too.....they seem pretty permanent on all the clothes I spill them on!
> I wonder if that stuff you mix with acrylic paint to put on fabric would work. It keeps the fabric soft and fixes the color.
> 
> ...


----------

